# Fühlt ihr euch betrogen/verarscht?



## Areson (5. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Leute. Erst mal muss ich sagen, dass ich WAR eigentlich sehr gern spiele. Aber nach einigen Diashow-Szenarios hab ich das Spiel dann doch wieder aus gemacht. So langsam geht mir dieses Geruckel total auf die Nerven. Jeden Knopf muss man mehrfach anklicken damit die Aktion dann endlich auch mal ausgeführt wird. Ich hab mir dann noch mal die Verpackung angeschaut und mir die Minimum Systemanforderungen durchgelesen. Mir kann einer erzählen was er will, aber mit dem angegeben System kann man das Spiel NIEMALS spielen. 

Anforderungen laut Verpackung:

Prozessor: 2,5 GHz P4 oder vergleichbar
Arbeitsspeicher: 1 GB (WinXP) bzw, 2 GB (Vista)
Speicher: 15 GB freier Festplattenspeicher
Grafik: 128 MB RAM mit Pixel Shader 2.0 (ATI 9500 oder darüber/nur für WinXP: nVidia FX 5900 oder darüber)
Intel® Extreme Graphics GMA X4500


Mein System:

Prozessor: AMD Ahtlon 64 3800+ X2 Dual Core
Arbeitsspeicher: 3 GB DDR2 PC 800 (WinXp)
Speicher: 250 GB Festplatte 7.200 rpm
Grafik: nVidia GeForce 9600 GT


Nun sollte man meinen, "Klasse, das Spiel muss wie geschmiert laufen, dann kauf ich das mal." Aber Pustekuchen. Selbst mit minimalen Einstellungen ruckelt es und Szenarios sind schon  kaum noch spielbar. 

Ist das nicht schon Betrug? Einfach irgendwelche Anforderungen auf die Verpackung zu drucken damit es die Leute kaufen? Das ist genau so als würde man sich ein Playstation 3 Spiel kaufen weil auf der Verpackung "Für PS3" steht, und wenn man zuhause ankommt und es spielen will "Ätsch, ist für X-Box", aber egal, Hauptsache es hat jemand gekauft. Ich glaub bei sowas würden sich die Leute so richtig aufregen und bei der Mindestanforderungsverarsche passiert nix. 

Für mich ist das schon kriminell. Die sollen endlich was machen damit die Performance auch stimmt, ich will doch nur anständig WAR zocken und sonst nix.


----------



## Albatou (5. Oktober 2008)

Also das Spiel läuft schlecht, aber ganz so ernst wie du, seh ich das nicht mit den Mindestanforderungen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw: Habs heut mal auf dem PC meines Vaters gezockt. AMD64 3200, 1GB Ram, Nvidia 6800 irgendwas, also zum Arbeiten ok, zum Zocken ohje. Fazit: WAR läuft, mit schlimmem Nachladeruckeln, aber läuft^^


----------



## Mirdoìl (5. Oktober 2008)

Huuuu???? Ungläubiger!!


----------



## S.E.Lain (5. Oktober 2008)

Jau is meiner meinung nach meistens so bei Online games ^^
War bei HDRO bei mir auch so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## extecy (5. Oktober 2008)

S.E.Lain schrieb:


> Jau is meiner meinung nach meistens so bei Online games ^^
> War bei HDRO bei mir auch so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




was war bei dir so bei hdro ?

hast du Bananen gesehen oder Äpfel auf dem bildschirmen oder was auch immer 

aussage 3 klasse setzen 6......


----------



## Raqill (5. Oktober 2008)

Es gibt eigt keine genauen Systemanforderungen NIRGENDWO denn jeder Pc ist anders z.b. haben 
die Entwickler (nur ein Beispiel) 2Gb DDR2 1066 Ram genommen du hast aber nur nen 2Gb DDR2 667.
Und so ist es bei jedem Spiel, denn kein Entwickler hat das Geld dazu das Spiel mit zig tausen Systemen 
zu testen zusätzlich werden meist komplett leere Festplatten benutzt ,weil es so besser läuft.


----------



## Shohet (5. Oktober 2008)

Same shit bei mir ,ich liege leistungstechnisch mindestens 25% über den Mindestanforderungen ... 
Mein Bruder hat sich War heute gekauft und installiert, und da ich schon länger nicht mehr WoW spiele, dacht ich mir zockste das mal an .
Auf meinem Rechner geht da nich viel ... installiert.. mein Bruder hat sich eingeloggt .. 15 fps (LOWER ALS LOW DETAILS) ,und da standen 2-3 Leutz und paar NPC's rum,da brauch ich an RvsR nich denken.
Habs mir dann doch nich gekauft,dabei hätte der MM bis 20 uhr aufgehabt ^^ ,und mein bruder hockt immer noch neben mir und zoggt WAAAAH !! 

HDRO dagegen läuft Sahnig bei mir ,ich peil sowas nich mehr ... Bananensoftware reift halt beim Kunden ...


----------



## Lari (5. Oktober 2008)

Shohet schrieb:


> Bananensoftware reift halt beim Kunden ...


Den find ich schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ahja, heute open RvR 30vs40+ mit 20+ fps gespielt, auf nem 400€ Rechner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Max Details sowieso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Areson (5. Oktober 2008)

Mirdoìl schrieb:


> Huuuu???? Ungläubiger!!




Es geht ja nicht um das Spiel an sich. Ich habe mich Monate lang auf WAR gefreut. Das Spiel ist auch gut geworden, die Klassen machen Spaß, die Szenarios gefallen mir auch gut. Alles super, wäre da nicht dieses nervende Ruckeln. Das macht den ganzen Spaß zunichte. Für mich bedeuten Mindestanforderungen , dass ich das Spiel, mit dem System, welches auf der Verpackung angegeben ist, mit niedrigen Einstellungen ruckelfrei spielen kann. Das ist bei WAR leider nicht mal annähernd der Fall. Es wäre wirklich schade, wenn das Spiel wegen den Rucklern noch den Bach runter geht. Es gibt ja nun schon mehr Leute die sich darüber beschweren oder sogar ihr ACC´s wieder verkaufen.


----------



## Mirdoìl (5. Oktober 2008)

Ich wollt nur mal nen spruch ablassen... jedem das seine..


----------



## ghandi3 (5. Oktober 2008)

hmm, kann das ganze teils, teils bestaetigen.

auf meinem hauptrechner (q6600 quadcore, 4gb ram, vista64, geforce 8800gts 640mb) laeuft es bei 1680x1050 und allen details auf max im vollbildmodus eigtl wunderbar, im fenstermodus nur so lala (aber im fenstermodus hat auch zb WoW bei mir schon seine probleme gehabt, whyever)

auf meinem laptop (t8300 2,4ghz core2duo centrino, 4gb ram, vista32 und geforce 8600m) laeuft das spiel bei 1280X800 und einer mischung aus mittleren bis hohen details auch in szenarios eigtl noch ganz ordentlich, wirklich beschweren kann ich mich nicht.

einzig und allein genervt bin ich davon, dass man ingame kein aa oder af aktivieren kann und das treiber-forcen im ggs zu einigen aussagen hier im forum zumindest bei mir keine perfomance-schuebe, sondern starke perfomance-einbrueche hervorruft. das ist schon eigenartig, dass WAR trotz der nicht unbedingt zeitgemaessen (aber dennoch stimmigen und schicken grafik) ein solcher leistungsfresser ist (dies laesst sich definitiv nicht durch den mmorpg faktor erklaeren, latenzen erzeugen lags, keine massiven grafikruckler). waere schön, wenn da seitens mythic nochmal an der grafikengine hinsichtlich perfomance geschraubt wuerde, denn mit aa und af sieht das spiel auch einfach nochmal ne ganze ecke besser aus.


----------



## Lari (5. Oktober 2008)

Ahja, Areson, der CPU ist dein Flaschenhals.
Tu einen 6000+ AMD rein, und du hast ein besseres System als ich. Und ich spiel auf max Details 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Verce (5. Oktober 2008)

wer sich die *mindestanforderungen* anschaut und denkt er könne dann (gut) spielen muss echt hinterm mond leben

es ist bei nahezu allen spielen so dass die nicht reichen, die reichen um das spiel zu starten, um ein paar FPS zu haben, und mehr nicht!

wer sich die anguckt und darauf beruhend vertraut spielen zu können ist selbst schuld

mein rechner ist keine um die 250€ wert und ich kann mit 30-60FPS spieln!


----------



## July (5. Oktober 2008)

Mein System: (eigentlich normal & schon bisl älter.. 1,5 Jahre ca.)

Prozessor: AMD Ahtlon 64 5000+ X2 Dual Core
Arbeitsspeicher: 4 GB DDR2 PC 1000 Corsair
Speicher: 250 GB Festplatte 7.200 rpm
Grafik: nVidia GeForce 8800 GTS
(wer Vista hat: mein Leistungs-index ist bei 5,6 (am schwächsten ist der CPU der Rest ist bei 5.9~)

Alles hoch, 16AF & 16AA zusätzlich noch addons reingepackt und es ruckelt eigentlich genau nix, oder wenn ich einlogg und mich
mal kurz umschau, aber im großen & ganzen rennts sehr stabil.. mein tipp an euch: setzt euren rechner neu auf dann werdet ihr
einen unterschied merken, und das stimmt..

Weiss nicht was ihr alle so arg findet, achja.. was noch sein kann viell. liegts am Curse Client, einfach zulassen wird eh ned gebraucht
zum spielen..!


----------



## Areson (5. Oktober 2008)

Verce schrieb:


> wer sich die *mindestanforderungen* anschaut und denkt er könne dann (gut) spielen muss echt hinterm mond leben
> 
> es ist bei nahezu allen spielen so dass die nicht reichen, die reichen um das spiel zu starten, um ein paar FPS zu haben, und mehr nicht!
> 
> ...




Das man ein Spiel mit einem PC der nur die Mindestanforderungen erfüllt nicht gut spielen kann weiß ich auch. Es geht aber darum, dass man bei WAR drauf schaut, und sich sagt (ich zumindest) "Hey, mein System ist um einiges besser als gefordert wird, dann wird das auch laufen". Aber es läuft eben nicht. Zumindest nicht so gut und das mit allen Einstellungen auf low. Das kann es ja wohl nicht sein. 

Aber ich bin echt erstaunt wie viele diese falschen Angaben nicht als Betrug sehen. Da braucht man sich nicht wundern dass so viele Spiele nur halb fertig verkauft werden. So lange es die Leute ok finden muss man auch nix ändern. Aber wehe man kauft eine Packung Schokoladeneis aber es ist Vanille drin. 


@LoD_Lari: Ja dann muss wohl doch eine neue CPU her. Der 6000+ kostet ja nicht mehr sooooo viel.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siccaria (5. Oktober 2008)

Verce schrieb:


> wer sich die *mindestanforderungen* anschaut und denkt er könne dann (gut) spielen muss echt hinterm mond leben
> 
> es ist bei nahezu allen spielen so dass die nicht reichen, die reichen um das spiel zu starten, um ein paar FPS zu haben, und mehr nicht!
> 
> ...


Also da würde ich mal widersprechen. 
Ich erwarte bei Mindestanforderungen nicht das ich Supergrafikpracht einstellen kann sondern das niedrigste vom Niedrigen.
Ich erwarte auch nicht butterweiche Bewegungen, ich erwarte aber das ich grundsätzlich bewegte  wenn auch ruckelige Bilder habe.
Was ich allerdings erwarte ich das ich mehr als 5 Schritte laufen kann bevor das Spiel sich entschliesst mal wieder einen Crash to Desktop zu machen, und genau das tat es bevor ich meinen Arbeitsspeicher von 1 auf 2GB nochmal zugelegt habe bei übertreffen aller sonstigen Anforderungen.

Mich persönlich hats nicht so gestört, war eh mal nötig da aufzustocken. 
Grundsätzlich denke ich allerdings das das keine saubere Geschäftsmethode ist.


----------



## TPB (5. Oktober 2008)

Also ich will euch mal von meiner Konfiguration erzählen, und welche FPS ich habe.

Zum System:
Prozessor: Intel QuadCore Q9450 2,66Ghz @ *3,5Ghz*
Arbeitsspeicher: 4 GB DDR2 PC 1066 OCZ 
Speicher: 2*500 GB Festplatte 7.200 rpm @ *1000 GB RAID0*
Grafik: nVidia GeForce 9800 GTX 512MB
Sound: Creative X-FI
OS: Vista x64 Ultimate

Und ich habe im Durchschnitt 50-80 FPS. Sobald ich aber RvR mit 100 Leuten auf dem PC habe, fallen auch meine FPS auf 10 und somit unspielbar. Aber das Problem ist ja auch bekannt. Die Kollisionsabfrage und das ständige Buff Prüfen des Servers. 

An diesen Problemen arbeitet Mythic auch bereits. Ich verstehe auch das die Grafik nicht dem entspricht was man für diese niedrigen Frameraten erwartet, aber es liegt nicht an der Grafikengine. Es liegt an dem Elementen darunter, und diese verzögern so sehr das die FPS zusammenbrechen. 

Gebt Mythic etwas mehr zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## everblue (5. Oktober 2008)

Areson schrieb:


> Hallo Leute. Erst mal muss ich sagen, dass ich WAR eigentlich sehr gern spiele. Aber nach einigen Diashow-Szenarios hab ich das Spiel dann doch wieder aus gemacht. So langsam geht mir dieses Geruckel total auf die Nerven. Jeden Knopf muss man mehrfach anklicken damit die Aktion dann endlich auch mal ausgeführt wird. Ich hab mir dann noch mal die Verpackung angeschaut und mir die Minimum Systemanforderungen durchgelesen. Mir kann einer erzählen was er will, aber mit dem angegeben System kann man das Spiel NIEMALS spielen.
> 
> Anforderungen laut Verpackung:
> 
> ...



Glaubst auch jeden scheiß der auf einer Verpackung steht.....armer kerl komm bitte zurück in die Realität !!!

Schon mal die Mindestanforderungen von anderen Spielen angeschaut ?

Wirst feststellen, dass alles sehr Minnnnnnimal gehalten ist. Und Warum ? Damit sie von vielen gekauft wird.

Also wer schon mal zumindest ein paar Spiele gekauft hat und auch mal die Systemanforderungen gelesen hat sollte es wissen.

Mit der Mindestanforderung läuft das Spiel, sowie auch viele andere, problem ist halt nur ::::: --->>>> Wie es läuft.

Kannst doch das Spiel starten und spielen, oder ?


----------



## DrBakterius (5. Oktober 2008)

July schrieb:


> Mein System: (eigentlich normal & schon bisl älter.. 1,5 Jahre ca.)
> 
> Prozessor: AMD Ahtlon 64 5000+ X2 Dual Core
> Arbeitsspeicher: 4 GB DDR2 PC 1000 Corsair
> ...



Ich kann diesen blöden Müll nicht mehr hören!
Es gibt Leute, gegen deren System deins wirkt wie ein Taschenrechner und die haben trotzdem Ruckler.
Wenn ich diesen Quatsch mit neu aufsetzen schon hör´...
An alle Schlaumeier, die aus irgendwelchen Gründen flüssig spielen können: hättet ihr das Thema von Anfang an verfolgt, wüsstet ihr, dass bereits Rechner neu aufgesetzt, Festplatten defragmentiert, Speicher erweitert, Grafikkarten und/oder CPU´s ausgetauscht, Treiber erneuert, sämtliche erdenklichen Einstellungen ausprobiert, das Spiel mehrfach erneut installiert, Addons installiert, Rechner gereinigt, Lüfter ersetzt und/oder ergänzt und wahrscheinlich auch diverse Gottheiten angerufen wurden, ohne dass es zu einem sichtbaren Erfolg führte.
Es liegt halt irgendwo am Code und bedarf eines Patches! Ipso facto - Punkt, Aus, Ende! /Aushilfs-IT-Kommentare off! Comprende?
Die einzigen, die sich sinnvollerweise noch mal zu dem Thema äußern könnten, wären Mythic/GOA, aber die reden ja über Fehler erst, wenn sie behoben wurden.

Greetz


----------



## Made (5. Oktober 2008)

Ich will euch ja jetzt nich aus dem Konzept bringen aber ich denke nicht das es was mit euren Kisten zutun hat.
Habn nenn Amd 64 X2 DualCore 6000+ mit 4Gb Arbeitsspeicher und Geforce 8800gtx 756Mb.
Diese Ruckler wie Ihr so schön sagt kommen direkt von Goa, die Serverleistung wird jetzt erstma stück für stück hoch gedreht.
Das selbe gillt für die Warteschlangen. Das Game ist halt neu. Ich kann mich an ein Game erinnern dessen hersteller ich nich direkt nenn möchte (Bliz....) in dem die ersten wochen fast garnix ging. Gebt Goa einfach etwas zeit und alles wird gut. Wenn man fahrrad fahren lernt hat man auch erstmal stützräder am Drahtesel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chiroc (5. Oktober 2008)

DrBakterius schrieb:


> Ich kann diesen blöden Müll nicht mehr hören!
> Es gibt Leute, gegen deren System deins wirkt wie ein Taschenrechner und die haben trotzdem Ruckler.
> Wenn ich diesen Quatsch mit neu aufsetzen schon hör´...
> An alle Schlaumeier, die aus irgendwelchen Gründen flüssig spielen können: hättet ihr das Thema von Anfang an verfolgt, wüsstet ihr, dass bereits Rechner neu aufgesetzt, Festplatten defragmentiert, Speicher erweitert, Grafikkarten und/oder CPU´s ausgetauscht, Treiber erneuert, sämtliche erdenklichen Einstellungen ausprobiert, das Spiel mehrfach erneut installiert, Addons installiert, Rechner gereinigt, Lüfter ersetzt und/oder ergänzt und wahrscheinlich auch diverse Gottheiten angerufen wurden, ohne dass es zu einem sichtbaren Erfolg führte.
> ...



Würd ich genauso sehen, bei mir läuft zwar WAR fast komplett ruckelfrei (hab auch einen fast High End Rechner) aber NWN2, wo ja bekannt ist, dass der Code nicht gerade der feinste ist, bekomm ich z.B. einfach nicht ruckelfrei zum laufen...komm mir bei meiner Maschine da schon ein wenig verarscht vor, da die Hardware dem Spiel eigentlich weit vorraus ist :/


----------



## SirDamatadore (5. Oktober 2008)

Also ich finde schon das die uns das mal richtig verarscht haben. 

Mit der Mindestanforderung sollte WAR auf schlechter Auflösung und Einstellung spielbar sein. WAR ist aber nicht spielbar mit dieser Mindestvoraussetzung, also hat der Hersteller falsche Angaben zu seinem Produkt gemacht.
Also ist das Betrug bzw Verarsche, ob das nun jeder macht ist wieder ein anderes Thema aber das Ergebniss bleibt das gleiche.

ABER!!!

Ich denke mal nicht das die Fehler von der Hardware kommen, weil so besonders ist die Grafik nun auch wieder nicht. Mystic/GOA haben halt scheisse gebaut, egal ob es an der Hardware oder am Code liegt...das Ergebniss ist auch hier das gleiche..... zummindest auf meinem Monitor


----------



## Rasvan (5. Oktober 2008)

Areson schrieb:


> Hallo Leute. Erst mal muss ich sagen, dass ich WAR eigentlich sehr gern spiele. Aber nach einigen Diashow-Szenarios hab ich das Spiel dann doch wieder aus gemacht. So langsam geht mir dieses Geruckel total auf die Nerven. Jeden Knopf muss man mehrfach anklicken damit die Aktion dann endlich auch mal ausgeführt wird. Ich hab mir dann noch mal die Verpackung angeschaut und mir die Minimum Systemanforderungen durchgelesen. Mir kann einer erzählen was er will, aber mit dem angegeben System kann man das Spiel NIEMALS spielen.
> 
> Anforderungen laut Verpackung:
> 
> ...



Seh ich ganz genauso. Zum einen bin ich stink sauer, zum anderen auch traurig, weil Warhammer is nu mal das geilste Spiel seines Genres in meinen Augen. WoW is nach 3,5 Jahren ausgelutscht, Lotro mir ein bischen zu ..nunja ..schwül und AoC war ein absoluter Reinfall.

Hatte ja dieses lustige Erlebnis mit 7 weiteren Arbeitskollegen. Wir alle haben nicht die neusten Rechner, allerdings lief DAoC,WoW und Lotro problemlos und die liegen auch deutlich über diese Mindestanforderungen.. Und wir wollten mit War neu und gemeinsam durchstarten. Hatte dazu auch schon nen Thread hier. 

Ich fühle mich verarscht und irgendwie um den Spielspass gebracht. Da wir aber alle mit festen Füssen im RL stehen (Familien , etc), will sich nun keiner , vor allem ich nicht, gleich einen neuen PC kaufen. Ich werde noch etwas warten, vielleicht im nächsten Jahr und ein "zukunftssicheres"Modell kaufen/zusammenstellen. Sehe zum Beispiel nicht ein , für die ATi Radeon HD8270 512 MB (oderso) derzeit mehr als 200 Euro zu bezahlen. 2009 kostet die deutlich weniger. Ganz sicher.

Nur, solche Threads rufen nur die verblendeten und in ihrer Ehre gekränkten Fanboys auf den Plan, die solch Thread als Angriff auf ihr Allerheiligstes sehen und deshalb aggressiv werden hier. Und bei so Leuten frag ich mich manchmal, obs nich sogar besser is, nicht zu spielen. Die erinnern mich immer an verkappte CS-Kiddys.

PS : Uns war schon bewusst, dass Mindestanforderungen nur heisst, auf minimalen Auflösungen spielen zu können. Spielen können ! Auch und vor allem scenario und RvR. Wegen PVE wollten wir nich zu War, da hat das Game nix zu bieten.

Naja, im nächsten Jahr dann...vielleicht.


----------



## Gumuk (5. Oktober 2008)

Moin erstmal! 
Also ich bin der Meinung das man sich so oder so nie auf die minimal Systeme verlassen kann, denke dürften jedem klar sein. Wo ich aber jetzt der Masse hier recht gebe is das es schon nicht sein kann, wenn man einen zeitgemässe Kiste hat die schon auf dem neusten stand der Dinge is alles immer nur ruckelt. Da wurde in meinen Augen zu wenig fein tuning betrieben. Was mir so nen bischen gegen den strich geht is das der meine Grafikeinstellungen mal nimmt mal nicht. Es fehlen noch ein paar elemente die ich im spiel schon gern ändern würde also im bezug auf grafikeintellungen. Mal sehen ich denke mal sie werden/müssen da schon noch einiges verbessern.


----------



## Krushnack (5. Oktober 2008)

Hallo mal an alle Warspieler

Ich kann euch auch nicht wirklich sagen warum es bei euch nicht geht oder ruckelt. 
Mein System:

Pentium 4 CPU 3,40GHz
1 GB RAM
NVIDIA GeForce mit 256 MB



So ich wollte das nur hier mal erwähnen ich kann das spiel auf minimal auflösung ca 2 Stunden Spielen, dann muss ich es beenden und neu starten und alles geht wieder 2 Stunden lang.


----------



## Gumuk (5. Oktober 2008)

Krushnack schrieb:


> Hallo mal an alle Warspieler
> 
> Ich kann euch auch nicht wirklich sagen warum es bei euch nicht geht oder ruckelt.
> Mein System:
> ...



Du kannst deswegen nur 2std spielen weil Ram zu wenig mit 2GB Ram geht es dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RegokGer (5. Oktober 2008)

vote 4 close




mimimi, heult da wieder wer rum weil er zu geizig ist sich nen bessren rechner zu kaufen? nen 5 jahre oder älterer rechner kann halt keine neuen spiele spielen.


die angegebenen daten reichen um das spiel zu starten und wenn auch ruckelnt dürch die welt zu laufen = spielbar


da steht extra MINIMAL bei.


das ist bei jedem spiel so das dort für die meisten zu wenig angegeben ist. die angaben beziehen sich jedoch nur auf das was minimal nötig ist um das spiel zu starten und nicht rauszufliegen.


wofür steht da denn sonst "empfohlene..." das ist die angabe die man braucht um ein spiel "ruckelfrei" spielen zu können.



also hört auf rumzuheulen und spart mal auf ne neue kiste



achso und nochmal: das ruckeln bei neueren systemene liegt nicht an ram/cpu usw. sondern an euren grafikkarten. auch neue haben z.b. zu wenig speicher usw.




Nur, solche Threads rufen nur die verblendeten und in ihrer Ehre gekränkten Fanboys auf den Plan, die solch Thread als Angriff auf ihr Allerheiligstes sehen und deshalb aggressiv werden hier. Und bei so Leuten frag ich mich manchmal, obs nich sogar besser is, nicht zu spielen. Die erinnern mich immer an verkappte CS-Kiddys.


ich mag war, und ja ich spiel auch cs...


ich reg mich nicht auf weil ihr war schlecht macht (was interissierts mich) sondern das ihr alle anfang rumzuheulen obwohl ihrs selbst schuld seid. wer kein aktuelles system hat kann auch nicht erwarten das neue spiele bei ihm laufen. und zu den mindestanforderungen hab ichs ja schon oben geschrieben, die sagen nur aus ab wann man das spiel starten kann ohne das es abstürzt


----------



## Deadwool (5. Oktober 2008)

Bei mir läufts super. 

Zweikern Intel Professor, 4Gigs RAM, Geforce GX280 und Vista 32 Ultimate

Das einizge was mich ärgert ist dass ich es auf Grund eines Bugs (noch) nicht in 3D spielen kann unter Vista. Allerdings liegt das Problem nicht bei Warhammer, sondern beim Hersteller vom Treiber meines 3D Monitors. Wenns noch lange dauert werd ich wohl XP noch nachinstallieren müssen.


----------



## Ichweissnichts (5. Oktober 2008)

Ich kann die Probleme nicht nachvollziehen. Ich spiele mit:

P IV 3,2 GHZ
4 GB Ram
Geforce 6800, 256 MB.

Ich spiele auf ner 1024er Auflösung, Details, etc. alles auf höchste Einstellung, und alles läuft problemlos flüssig, seit dem letzten Patch sind auch die letzten Ruckler in den Szenarien verschwunden. Zusätzlich erzwinge ich per Treiber 2x AA und 2x AF. 

Vielleicht liegt es auch an meinem GraKa Treiber. Habe gerade mal nachgesehen, der Treiber ist vom 11.11.2004  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Farodien (5. Oktober 2008)

@TE so schlecht kann es bei dir nicht laufen, wenn einen Level 22 und Level 12 Char hoch gespielt hast?!

Räum deinen Rechner auf und dann läuft es auch , wundert mich immer das leute mit wesentich kleineren Maschinen weniger Probs haben.
Mein alter Rechner:

Athlon XP 3200
2GB Ram 
XP
7600 GT

darauf läuft es immer noch mit ausgeglichener Grafik flüssig, sicher ist der ein oder andere Ruckler drin, aber nicht so das Szenarien unspielbar sind, im Gegenteil laufen recht gut.

Kauf dir eine Konsole, wenn dann Probleme hast was zu spielen kannst dich gerne aufregen, diese haben alle die gleichen Komponenten ( ausser HD ), bei PC´s gibt es leider 1 Mio. verschiedene Varianten und das schlimmste sind die User davor die ihre Rechner nicht sauber halten ( kein Defrag, Scandsk, TEMP mal leeren, zuviele Prozesse laufen haben etc. ), was ich dir natürlich nicht unterstellen will!!

Jeder sollte aber wissen, das wenn er nur eine Kiste wie z.B. meinen Kellerrechner da oben hat , er sich keine aktuelles Spiel kaufen braucht bevor er nicht Kohle für ein neuen Rechner hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




In diesem Sinne.......

Mindestanforderungen bedeuten nur das das Spiel damit Startet und nicht flüssig laufen muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Deadwool schrieb:


> Bei mir läufts super.
> 
> Zweikern Intel Professor, 4Gigs RAM, Geforce GX280 und Vista 32 Ultimate
> 
> Das einizge was mich ärgert ist dass ich es auf Grund eines Bugs (noch) nicht in 3D spielen kann unter Vista. Allerdings liegt das Problem nicht bei Warhammer, sondern beim Hersteller vom Treiber meines 3D Monitors. Wenns noch lange dauert werd ich wohl XP noch nachinstallieren müssen.



Hust, welch eine Verschwendung von Ressourcen , mit der Hardware zahlst ja nochmal 12,99 € an Strom pro Spiel im Monat extra. Gehörst geschlagen mit der Hardware so "minderbemittelte" Spiele zu spielen. /thema verfehlt Monitor Probs ist anderer Threat


----------



## PTK (5. Oktober 2008)

Farodien schrieb:


> In diesem Sinne.......
> 
> Mindestanforderungen bedeuten nur das das Spiel damit Startet und nicht flüssig laufen muss
> 
> ...


 Dem stimme ich Absolut zu, ausserdem ist es immer besser, etwas über den Mindestanforderungen zu liegen... Ich werds mir gleich mal kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schirkahn (5. Oktober 2008)

hallo leute, mein system duo core 3.4 pentium, 2 gb ram, grafikkarte sapphire  HD 3850 512 mb AGP slot catalyst 8.9 versi ,mother  775Dual-VSTA ,und es ist fast unspielbar. liegt es hier am motherboard?


----------



## WAR.Virtus (5. Oktober 2008)

Ichweissnichts schrieb:


> Ich kann die Probleme nicht nachvollziehen. Ich spiele mit:
> 
> P IV 3,2 GHZ
> 4 GB Ram
> ...



alles flüssig.....................................................................


VERTROLLL dich^^


----------



## LoserOwner (5. Oktober 2008)

WAR.Virtus schrieb:


> alles flüssig.....................................................................
> 
> 
> VERTROLLL dich^^



Naja, wenn man nichts anderes gewohnt ist, dann erscheinen einem schonmal 12 FPS als flüssig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Ichweissnichts (5. Oktober 2008)

WAR.Virtus schrieb:


> alles flüssig.....................................................................
> 
> 
> VERTROLLL dich^^



Wozu? Bevor man Mist schreibt, sollte man vielleicht mal andere Threads hier durchlesen: Mehrere Leute mit P IV können das Spiel FLÜSSIG spielen. Zudem verbessert bei vielen die Erzwingung von AA und AF per Treiber die Performance erheblich. Also einfach mal ruhig bleiben, und keinen Mist schreiben, wenn man keine Ahnung hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blitzfrag (5. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe einen etwas kleineren PC wie der Threadstarter, ahbe nur 2GB RAM unter Vista und habe keinerlei Probleme. Verstehe nicht warum soviele Problem damit haben.

Ich hab ein Duo E4400 2x2GHz, 2GB RAM 667, 7200 S-ATA 320GB, Radeon HD 3870 512 G-DDR3 und habe keine Probleme. Alles auf maximal im Spiel, außer Sichtweite auf kurz und Schatten aus. Grafik steht sogar auf 4x und 16x.

PvE, PvP und bei Raids keine Probs!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr. Bigglz (5. Oktober 2008)

Also ein für alle mal. 
Das bei euch das Spiel nicht läuft wird nur minimal durch Hardware verursacht, Fakt ist das der Grafikcode / das Gerüst von Warhammer noch lange nicht so ausgereift ist wie z.B. das von Half-Life2, das Mitlehrweilen schon mit PC unter den Mindestanforderungen zu spielen ist. Nur starke Rechner können im Moment den schlechten unausgereiften Code durch Hardware ausgleichen. Das einzige was ihr nun tun könnt ist abwarten bis Goa den Entsprechenden Grafik Patch aufspielt.


----------



## Arandis (5. Oktober 2008)

Also auf meinen Hauptrechner läuft es auch wunderbar, aber selbst auf meinen Notebook mit:
C2D 2ghz
2 GB RAM
X1700
Vista

Kann ich es auf low mit ein wenig mittleren Einstellungen wunderbar spielen (außer in Massenschlachten). Also tausche deine CPU gegen was schnelleres günstig aus und du wirst auch deinen Spaß haben.

Gruß 
Arandis


----------



## Orby (5. Oktober 2008)

Mensch leute wie oft bei verschiedenen games in den foren lese ich immer wieder das selbe min. Anforderungen, ruckel, Betrug...........
Schon komisch das bei dem einen Flüssig läuft mit ner mittelprächtigen machine und bei dem anderen nur ruckel blabla mit einem eigendlich guten sys.
Wenn ich mir die Komentare hier so Durchlese habe ich das gefühl das 1 Drittel oder mehr KEINEN Plan von Hardware und deren Zusammenspiel haben und welche die meinen sie hätten Ahnung.

mal so ein Paar beispiele:
3800+ X2  Sehr bescheiden zum zocken.(Würde jetzt den rahmen sprengen warum PN me wers wissen will)
Geforce 9600Gt da kann ich ja gleich meine 5 jahre alte  X850xt wieder reinschrauben obwohl ichs mit der sogar flüssig zum laufen bekomme.
...................................
Klingt fast so, da ist jemand der MM-Beratung auf den Leim gegangen.(soll keine Unterstellung sein)

Habe WAR auf 2 Systemen getestet:

Mein Rechner:

Intel C2D 8200
ATI 3870
Win XP SP3
RAM  4GIG 1066 (3,5 werden genutzt)
Mobo Asus Maximus
2 Platten 750gig 250gig Außlagerungsdatei auf der schnelleren Platte

Habe auf dem System  Durchweg 60-80 FPS

Meiner Frau ihr sys.:

AMD 3700+ Sandiego
ATI 1900xtx
Win XP SP3
RAM 2 gig 400 cl2
Modo Asus A8N-E
1Pltte 160 gig

bei dem sys habe ich rund 35-40 Fps

Natürlich sollte euer Dateisys. und die reg auch halbwegs in ordnung gehalten werden und System neu aufsetzten machen nur leute die keine Ahnung haben sorry ist aber so.
Muss Regokger völlig zustimmen!
Also wenn ihr´s selber nicht gebacken bekommt holt euch hilfe, es ist nicht schlimm wenn man etwas nicht weiß schlimm ist es nur wenn man es nicht weiß wo man die hilfe her bekommt.


----------



## Dashy (5. Oktober 2008)

Bei mir läuft es flüssig, fragt mich nicht warum, ich habe den WAR-Grafikpatch für meine Nvidia, und Buffthrottle ( im BG sind das Gute 10fps mehr )
alles läuft so mit ca. 20-40 Fps ;-) wobei 20 eher selten ist.
Mein System ist eigentlich mies :

Intel Core Duo 2,2
2048 DDR2 Ram
Nvida Geforce 7600 GT ( Gainward/ 512MB )




> setzt euren rechner neu auf dann werdet ihr
> einen unterschied merken, und das stimmt



Was genau soll das Bringen oO einfach Registry cleanen C Defrafmentieren ( nicht formatieren ) und dann läufts sehr flüssig

Wenn ihr jede Stunde auf den Desktop geht und dann wieder in das Game, läd er es 20 sec. neu aber die Fps haben sich erhöht, porbierts mal aus ;-)
Außerdem kann Icq zu einer rießen anwendung werden wenn ihr das spiel startet,
und auch einen CPU und eine Graka mit hohem cache sind ein muss für Rollenspiele


----------



## Mouron (5. Oktober 2008)

Also ja das ist ne spezialität von EA die Packungsanforderung mit den richtigen zu Vertuschen. Allerdings braucht WAR jetzt nicht wirklich fette Leistung, es läuft sogar gut Flüssig auf Vaters Arbeitslaptop


----------



## WAR.Virtus (5. Oktober 2008)

Ichweissnichts schrieb:


> Wozu? Bevor man Mist schreibt, sollte man vielleicht mal andere Threads hier durchlesen: Mehrere Leute mit P IV können das Spiel FLÜSSIG spielen. Zudem verbessert bei vielen die Erzwingung von AA und AF per Treiber die Performance erheblich. Also einfach mal ruhig bleiben, und keinen Mist schreiben, wenn man keine Ahnung hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du willst mir weiß machen, wenn du im RvR-Gebiet bist und SEHR VIELE LEUTE kämpfen......ich betone SEHHHRRRRRR VIELLEEEE..... dann erzähl mich nichts das du flüssig spielen kannst.

Da geht auch mein PC an die Grenze des machbaren


----------



## Farodien (5. Oktober 2008)

Mr. schrieb:


> Also ein für alle mal.
> Das bei euch das Spiel nicht läuft wird nur minimal durch Hardware verursacht, Fakt ist das der Grafikcode / das Gerüst von Warhammer noch lange nicht so ausgereift ist wie z.B. das von Half-Life2, das Mitlehrweilen schon mit PC unter den Mindestanforderungen zu spielen ist. Nur starke Rechner können im Moment den schlechten unausgereiften Code durch Hardware ausgleichen. Das einzige was ihr nun tun könnt ist abwarten bis Goa den Entsprechenden Grafik Patch aufspielt.



Na dann !
Jetzt können wir den Threat closen, ein WAR Coder hat gesprochen und er kann uns bestimmt auch in so 20-30 min. sagen wann GOA den Code für alle so anpasst , das auch WAR auf der PSP für unterwegs Spielbar sein wird?

In diesem Sinne.....

*verbeug* und vielen dank für diese netten Internen News 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




P.S. Freue mich schon auf WotlK die Grafik wurde ja auch angehoben.....mein Rechner läuft nicht mehr auf voller Auflösung, sehe die neuen Effekte nicht mehr......*hust* verzeihung konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen.


----------



## Gumuk (5. Oktober 2008)

Dashy schrieb:


> Bei mir läuft es flüssig, fragt mich nicht warum, ich habe den WAR-Grafikpatch für meine Nvidia, und Buffthrottle ( im BG sind das Gute 10fps mehr )
> alles läuft so mit ca. 20-40 Fps ;-) wobei 20 eher selten ist.
> Mein System ist eigentlich mies :
> 
> ...



War-Grafikpatch für Nvida ? was soll das ein bzw. wo gibs den.


----------



## WAR.Virtus (5. Oktober 2008)

*wie jetzt *

W.A.R kommt für die PSP....geil


----------



## Abell (5. Oktober 2008)

Areson schrieb:


> Hallo Leute. Erst mal muss ich sagen, dass ich WAR eigentlich sehr gern spiele. Aber nach einigen Diashow-Szenarios hab ich das Spiel dann doch wieder aus gemacht. So langsam geht mir dieses Geruckel total auf die Nerven. Jeden Knopf muss man mehrfach anklicken damit die Aktion dann endlich auch mal ausgeführt wird. Ich hab mir dann noch mal die Verpackung angeschaut und mir die Minimum Systemanforderungen durchgelesen. Mir kann einer erzählen was er will, aber mit dem angegeben System kann man das Spiel NIEMALS spielen.
> 
> Anforderungen laut Verpackung:
> 
> ...



Irgendwas kann da nicht stimmen. Ich habe ein schlechteres und auch älteres System ( nur 2 GB Ram) und es läuft trotzdem gut. Ein paar ruckler hin und wieder (merkwürdigerweise erst seit dem neuesten Patch, vorher einwandfrei) aber nichts allzu störendes.


----------



## Mamasus (5. Oktober 2008)

Ich weiß ja nicht was ihr habt, ich habe nen lappi, der GERADE diese anforderungen erfüllt und ich spiele ziemlich ruckelfrei (gut habe auch fast alles an grafi ausgemacht). RvR Schlacht mit 50 Mann habe ich auch dargestellt bekommen und sogar wunderbar mitkämpfen können. 

An alle Meckerfrizzen: Schraubt einfach euren Grafikhunger runter, dann klappts auch mit dem Spielen!!!


----------



## Dashy (5. Oktober 2008)

> War-Grafikpatch für Nvida ? was soll das ein bzw. wo gibs den.



Nvidia.de den alles neusten vom 25.9 ;-)


----------



## Farodien (5. Oktober 2008)

WAR.Virtus schrieb:


> *wie jetzt *
> 
> W.A.R kommt für die PSP....geil



Naja, zumindest hat die mehr Leistung als mancher PC der hier noch flüssig spielen kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *duckundweg*

In diesem Sinne...

Jetzt werd ich mal in die Kirche gehen und meine Bösen Kommentare beichten, danach werde ich noch die Sonne geniessen und wenn die Server wieder laufen werd ich mal richtig Flüssig in WAR abrocken.....einen schönen Tag allen!!


----------



## Dashy (5. Oktober 2008)

wie.... gemein xD
naja probierts mal aus mit dem patch ;-)


----------



## WAR.Virtus (5. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe ebend bei meinen Eigenschaften des DesktopPapierkorbs angeschaut. Und habe einen schreck bekommen, da stand doch echt 10% der Partion. Ich habe nun dieses auf 2% reduziert und mehr Platz zu haben. Danach bin ich in die Küche gegangen, hab meiner Schwester den Toast geklaut und die Kaffeemaschine ausgemacht (wegen Strom sparren) Nun zurück an dem PC der immer noch der gleiche war, als ich in verlassen hatte, um in die Küche zu gehen. Also nachdem ich mein Desktop inkl. Papierkorb gesäubert hatte, musste ich erstaunt festellen, das ich nun im SPiel 5fps mehr habe.......


----------



## Orby (5. Oktober 2008)

Hilfe was mach ich jetzt wenn ich ne ATI habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RegokGer (5. Oktober 2008)

ihr stellt euch alle an.

ich habs jetzt nur mit meinem urlaubspc getestet (auf dem richtigen hab ichs nur 1 tag gezockt, dann sind wir weggefahren, da hats aber am 18. mit zum teil 90-100fps gut geklappt, selbst im pvp und co)

mein urlaubspc: 


2x3ghz intel pentium 4 (die ganz alten dualcore)
2gb ddr2 
radeon x1600
dsl 2000 (zuhause 16k) wobeis meienr meinung nach keinen unterschied macht

da läufts mit 40-50fps

nur sobald fraps angemacht wird sinkts auf 5fps-.-


----------



## WAR.Virtus (5. Oktober 2008)

Orby schrieb:


> Hilfe was mach ich jetzt wenn ich ne ATI habe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ATI rechstklick umbennen , nvidia reinschreiben, fertig


----------



## Gumuk (5. Oktober 2008)

Dashy schrieb:


> wie.... gemein xD
> naja probierts mal aus mit dem patch ;-)



Aso du meinst den normalen Treiber den hab ich so oder so drauf hab gedacht es gibt da noch irgendwas extra 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Orby (5. Oktober 2008)

WAR.Virtus schrieb:


> ATI rechstklick umbennen , nvidia reinschreiben, fertig



Danke werd ich gleich mal Antesten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ichweissnichts (5. Oktober 2008)

WAR.Virtus schrieb:


> Du willst mir weiß machen, wenn du im RvR-Gebiet bist und SEHR VIELE LEUTE kämpfen......ich betone SEHHHRRRRRR VIELLEEEE..... dann erzähl mich nichts das du flüssig spielen kannst.
> 
> Da geht auch mein PC an die Grenze des machbaren



Ich habe gerade mal mit Fraps getestet. Im Basislager habe ich mindestens 50 Fps , meist liegt es drüber bei 65 fps.
Beim Questen geht es hoch auf 65-70 fps.
Im Massenzerg im Szenario bin ich bei 50 fps.

Ich habe keine Ahnung, wieviel fps man haben sollte, für mich wirkt das flüssig. Ich habe bei einer ÖQ zwischen Zwergen und Grünhäuten einen Massenkampf erlebt, weil beide Seiten die Quests am gleichen Ort erledigen müssen. Wir waren ca. 40, der Gegner ca. 25. Dazu kommen die ganzen NPCs, die man für die Quest töten muss (ca. 40?). Und auch während dieser (sehr spaßigen) Schlacht, habe ich keine Performanceeinbrüche verspürt.

Sollte ich dann in richtigen Massenschlachten Probleme bekommen, werden halt die Details runter gedreht. Auf Schatten,etc. kann ich in dem Moment auch gut verzichten. 

Dass die Leistung bei WAR irgenwie "komisch" ist, sollte jedem klar sein. Bei mir läuft es auf "Hohe Bildqualität" besser als auf "Hohe Bildfrequenz", und mit erzwungenem AA und AF besser als ohne. Aus Spaß habe ich eben mal die 1280 x 1024er Auflösung versucht, dadurch verliere ich ganze 2 fps.......


----------



## Dargrimm (5. Oktober 2008)

Huhu,

also ich bin nun kein Hardware-Guru und gehe mal recht unbefangen ran, vielleicht kann ich dem Threadersteller ja einen Tipp geben, der hilft. Falls nicht, kann ich nur immer wieder empfehlen, trotz Zusatzkosten durch Telefongebühr mal mit den Beratungs-Hotlines der Firmen zu telefonieren. Mir wurde da das ein oder andere mal geholfen.  

@Threadersteller:

Stell doch zum Spaß mal die Einstellungen HOCH anstatt runter. Ich weiss, es klingt bekloppt, aber ich erinnere mich an ein Spiel, wo es tatsächlich mit einer höheren Auflösung besser lief als vorher (Gothic 3). Ich kann es nicht erklären, fällt sicherlich in die "PC-Voodoo"-Schublade aber versuchen kann nicht schaden oder? 

Ein weiterer Tipp, der mir Anno dazumal im Testlabor der PC Games - warum auch immer - Leistungszuwachs bescherte, war das gezielte Deaktivieren des Dual-Cores. Weniger Leistung => Flüssiges Gameplay. Klar, auch hier: PC-Voodoo. Aber in der Not frisst der Teufel bekanntlich Fliegen. Versuchs halt mal. 

Wenns klappt - viel Spaß in WAR. 
Wenn nicht: Erläutere deine Situation mal dem Kundenservice von GOA, vielleicht haben die eine praktikable Lösung für dich. Oberstes Gebot: Geduld. 

Grüße & Viel Erfolg

FloZwo


----------



## Chillmon (5. Oktober 2008)

Wie ihr alle so hohe Erwartungen an ein neues MMO stellt ( War bei AoC auch so) nur weil ihr es von WoW gewohnt seid , dass alles funktionoert. Das hier is auch mein erster MMO Start , doch ich kann mich zusammen reißen und habe Verständnis dafür, dass nicht gleich alles auf anhieb klappt. Es ist halt nicht so einfach ein riesiges MMO zu betreiben und Nörgler , Flamer, Trolle  helfen da nicht sonderlich . Also reißt euch zusammen und denkt lieber 2 mal nach bevor ihr gleich einen Thread erstellt.

MfG


----------



## arieos (5. Oktober 2008)

Areson schrieb:


> Mein System:
> 
> Prozessor: AMD Ahtlon 64 3800+ X2 Dual Core
> Arbeitsspeicher: 3 GB DDR2 PC 800 (WinXp)
> ...




Also ich hab zwar nen amdx2  5000, aber nur 2 GB ram, und ne 8600GT

Das Spiel läuft bei mir unter 1280x1024. alles hoch, 16x AF und 4x AA ... sieht schick aus und da ruckelt nix. Und das alles unter Vista.

Nur wenn ich beim Flugmeister bin und dann die "fluganimation" sehe, gehn die FPS auf 5 runter. Sonst hab ich immer geschmeidige 25 - 50 FPS.
Selbst Düsterberg mit´nem voll raid hat nix geruckelt gestern. 

Ich glaub, irgendwat an deinem System is nich janz so ok. Da mußte mal wat machen, wa.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikroflame (5. Oktober 2008)

Bei mir steh ich gerade noch so über den Mindestanforderungen :

2gb Ram(Vista)
Ergend ne scheiß alte Grafikkarte,die fast garnichts packt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


1.8 ghz dual core.

Und bei mir stotterts nicht,zumindestens auf Low 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gibt nen Addon, womit man einstellen kann,in welchen Abständen nach Buffs geprüft wird , stell dass mal auf ca 2 sekunden.

Sofern du auf einen Lappy zockst,solltest du was unter den Laptop stellen,damit er leicht angehoben wird.. 
Damit bekommt der kühler auch ein wenig Platz,und es läuft dann auch Stotterfreier.


----------



## Anusanna (5. Oktober 2008)

Mal zu meinem System:
Dual Core2 3Ghz
2GB Ram
Nvidia 8800GTX
WD Platte mit 10000 U/Min (Bei solchen Spielen ist die Festplattengeschwindigkeit sehr wichtig)

Ich erspare mir jetzt mal die FSB Daten, habe aber darauf geachtet um die CPU Takten zu können. Nach dem Release musste ich auch meine CPU auf 3,6Ghz Takten um es angenehm, aber nicht flüssig, spielen zu können.

Bei vielen Spieleherstellern ist es anfangs leider so, dass wenn sie in einem relativ unbekannten Genre einsteigen, Performanceprobleme haben. Ich erinnere mich da an Spiele wie Battlefield 2 und Crysis. Bei Crysis war Directx 10 noch neuland. 
Die Hersteller arbeiten bei solchen Entwicklungen, mit Hochdruck, mit den Grafikkarten/Chipset Entwicklern zusammen um bessere Treiber auf die Beine zu stellen. Ins Detail kann ich da nicht gehen, aber müssen auch Hardware Entwickler mit dem Release von Spielen/Software dazulernen um somit neue Treiber auf den Markt zu bringen. Softwareprogrammierer bekommen für ihre Entwicklungen Treiber, welche uns NOCH nicht zur Verfügung stehen, um ihre Spiele zu testen. Das sind Alpha/Beta Versionen mit denen wir herzlich wenig anfangen könnten. Daher die Systemanforderungen!
Ich schaute also regelmäßig bei NVIDIA vorbei um auf den Treiber zu warten. Und BÄMM, NVIDIA brachte eine neue Treiberversion heraus (ver. 178.x), am 27.9., wenn ich mich nicht täusche. ->Runtergeladen, Installiert. Schon läuft WAR, selbst unter hohen Details (1280x1024) flüssig. Ja ich weiß, flüssig ist subjektiv und die Fps sind nicht perfekt, aber es läuft so wie ich es erwartet habe. Flüssig genug um ohne nennenswerte Nachteile im PvP bestehen zu können. Bei etwa 30Fps bei größeren Schlachten

Btw, ich habe das System wieder auf 3Ghz zurückgestellt.


----------



## Chaos331 (5. Oktober 2008)

also bei mir:

4x2,6Ghz
8gb Ram
Windows Vista 64-bit
Hd 4870 alles flüssig im normalne Spiel, alles auf max 80 FPS in Szenarios 40
1000Gb, 7200 Umdrehungen

bei dir sollte es aber eigentlich auch schön rund laufen, hast du die aktuellen Grafikkartentreiber?


----------



## Anusanna (5. Oktober 2008)

Chaos331 schrieb:


> also bei mir:
> 
> 4x2,6Ghz
> 8gb Ram
> ...




Du meinst 4Gb Ram? Mehr werden doch garnicht unterstützt, oder? Und genutzt schon garnicht?!


----------



## RegokGer (5. Oktober 2008)

Chaos331 schrieb:


> also bei mir:
> 
> 4x2,6Ghz
> 8gb Ram
> ...





der post war nur dafür da um anzugeben was du fürn rechner hast oder? das es damit problemlos läuft dürfte wohl allen klar sein.


warscheinlich haste fden rechner nichtmal


----------



## Arben (5. Oktober 2008)

Mal ne ganz doofe Frage: Kann ich die Frames von WAR aus sehen, wie bei einigen Genrekollegen oder brauch ich dafür Fraps o.Ä? Hab das immer noch nicht entdeckt.


----------



## Chaos331 (5. Oktober 2008)

RegokGer schrieb:


> der post war nur dafür da um anzugeben was du fürn rechner hast oder? das es damit problemlos läuft dürfte wohl allen klar sein.
> 
> 
> warscheinlich haste fden rechner nichtmal



1.Ich habe diesen Rechner.
2.War der Post nicht um anzugeben, nen Kumpel hatte einen ähnlichen rechner und bei ihm lief es scheisse, weil er keine aktuellen Grafikkartentreiber hatte.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (5. Oktober 2008)

Areson schrieb:


> Anforderungen laut Verpackung:
> 
> Prozessor: 2,5 GHz P4 oder vergleichbar
> Arbeitsspeicher: 1 GB (WinXP) bzw, 2 GB (Vista)
> ...



Die Angaben sind ja schön und gut, aber irgendwie fehlt da die Angabe in welcher Auflösung du versuchst WAR zu spielen. Es mach nämlich einen Unterschied ob du das ganze auf 1024x768 auf einem 17" oder auf 1900x1200 auf einem 24" TFT spielst, ohne diese Angabe ist der Rest der Angaben wertlos, da bei einem 24" TFT in voller Auflösung wahrscheinlich jedes Spiel mit deiner Grafikkarte ruckeln würde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Also? Welche Auflösung? Und ist AA bzw. AF aktiviert und wenn ja wie hoch?


----------



## Socius (5. Oktober 2008)

Ich verstehe nicht,was manche Leute haben..
Ich kann WAR ganz gut spielen,auch wenn er in letzter Zeit einige Texturen kann nicht mehr lädt(keine Details) kann ich es flüssig spielen.(auf hoch)
Meine Hardware ist mittlerweile schon 2,5 Jahre alt und mein System auch...

CPU:Amd Athlon 64 X2 4600+
Mainbord: Asus M2N-E
Speicher:2048 DDR2 Ram
Grafikkarte:GeForce 7900GT Xpert (512mb)


----------



## Gradius@PTR (5. Oktober 2008)

Also ich habe glaub ich nur 1 gb ABS und 4ghz, 512 Grafikkarte und eine katastrophae internetverbindung. 

Läuft ruckelfrei, vollkommen problemlos. (evtl. weil ich von WoW 10fps gewohnt bin, bei mir ist das normal^^)


----------



## Palas (5. Oktober 2008)

Was mich richtig aufregt das man von offizieller Seite nichts hört, es gibt kein offizieles Forum, irgendwie auch keine richtigen Patchnotes vorneweg. Man wird als Spieler im Dunkeln gelassen.

Mal abgesehn davon das ich die Leistungsfresserei von dem Spiel eine Frechheit finde, aber würde man wenigstens was hören von wegen das Problem ist bekannt wir arbeiten daran (so Blizzard mäßig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## jooxerl (5. Oktober 2008)

Das Problem is auch den Entwicklern bekannt, die arbeiten auch schon dran, auch die Graka Supporter hauen patches nach, bleib mal geschmeidig und warte nen monat oder so ... is halt wie jedes mmo


----------



## oeten (5. Oktober 2008)

Grüssele, 

hmmm, da war doch was;

In einem War-Forum bin ich für NVIDIA- Karten über einen Trick gestolpert, um den Programm-Code auszutricksen:

Aus irgendwelchen Gründen läuft WAR mit dem aktuellsten Nvidia- Treiber ruckelfrei mit folgenden Einstellungen(in der NVIDIA systemsteuerung):
AF auf 16x stellen, AA auf 16 stellen und den Modus auf "beliebige Anwendungseinstellungen überschreiben". 
Bei der Transparenz fürs AA noch "Multisampling" wählen.

Mein System ist ein AMD x2 5200
4GB MDT Amd-edition
9600 GT Golden Sample
Windows Vista 64 bit
Spiele in 1650x 1080..

Quelle kann ich leider nicht wiederfinden, nützliche Tips zu dem Thema gibts aber hier:

http://woforum.gamona.de/board.php?boardid...b1fa683d315cc1c

und den aktuellen Nvidia-Treiber hier:

http://www.nvidia.de/Download/index.aspx?lang=de


----------



## LoserOwner (5. Oktober 2008)

Gradius@PTR schrieb:


> Also ich habe glaub ich nur 1 gb ABS und 4ghz, 512 Grafikkarte und eine katastrophae internetverbindung.
> 
> Läuft ruckelfrei, vollkommen problemlos. (evtl. weil ich von WoW 10fps gewohnt bin, bei mir ist das normal^^)



*grinst* 10 FPS in WoW?

Mit einem E8400@3GHz und einer 8800GT läuft WoW bei mir unter Vista 64, wenn ich auf den Boden schaue mit ca. 700 FPS, ansonsten meist so mit ca. 350 FPS, wenn die Framerate total absackt, dann so mit ca. 250 FPS. Unter XP wird es noch ein wenig mehr sein.

Und dann meinst Du ernsthaft Du spielst mit einem System, womit Du 10 FPS in WoW gewohnt bist WAR flüssig, oder wie darf man diese Aussage nun verstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## Bawagrog (5. Oktober 2008)

Ich kann mit folgendem pc war flüssig spielen:

Intel Core 2 Duo E4600 @ 2,40GHz (2CPUs)
2 gig ram
Nvidia Geforce 7600GS
Windoof Vista 32bit

Ich weis die Graka passt von der leistung nicht zum Prozessor, aber die 9600gt, die ich mitr gekauft habe hat nicht funktioniert. Trotzdem läuft war bei mir (mit ausnahme einiger kleiner Ruckler) sehr flüssig.


----------



## Modrip (5. Oktober 2008)

E8400 @ 3Ghz 
Geforce 8600 GT 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2 Gig Ram
Xp

Trotz meiner schlechten Graka läuft WAR bei mir perfekt,selbst bei großen Keepschlachten keine Ruckler und absolut flüssig. Ich denke das liegt an der genialen CPU, selbst bei AOC hatte ich mit Max Grafik nie Probleme, von WoW ganz zu schweigen.

Wie aktiviert man bei war die FPS Anzeige? oder macht ihr das mit fraps? Dann poste ich mal paar Werte


----------



## Gartarus (5. Oktober 2008)

Nein.


----------



## Azure_kite (5. Oktober 2008)

Mindestanforderung heist: Das mindeste was du an Hardware brauchst um das Spiel zum laufen zu bringen, wie flüssig das dann läuft is was anderes und nur weil man die Mindestanforderungen erfüllt heist das nicht das es auch superflüssig laufen muss. Also auf meinem PC läufts gut:
Prozessor Intel Quadcore 6600 ( auf 3GHZ übertaktet)
Grafik: XfX Geforce 8800 GTX XT (leicht übertaktete version)
Arbeitsspeicher: 3 GB
Mainboardchip: X38
Vista 32 bit ultimate

wenns stark ruckelt bei MMORPGs sollte man immer zuerst mal den Arbeitsspeicher erhöhen, weil MMOs brauchen davon Unmengen, vorallem wenn viele spielen und man auch im Hintergrund Programme laufen hat.


----------



## Mawric (5. Oktober 2008)

In den Mindesanforderungen steht ja auch nichts davon das, das Game dann Garantiert ruckelfrei läuft.
Ich Spiele WAR mit nem 1,66GHZ Dualcore und nem x1400 chipsatz von ati bei 2GB ram auf nem 17" Notebook mit Vista 32Bit RUCKELFREI!!!
Und das Überall auf höchsten Grafikeinstellungen.
Ich glaub das ist einfach nur ne Sache der Konfiguration... geht alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße 

Mawric


----------



## Dashy (5. Oktober 2008)

> 4x2,6Ghz
> 8gb Ram
> Windows Vista 64-bit
> Hd 4870 alles flüssig im normalne Spiel, alles auf max 80 FPS in Szenarios 40
> 1000Gb, 7200 Umdrehungen



Immer schön angeben 
Aber was bringen dir 80 bzw, 40 bps ? oO

Mir ist gerade noch was eingefallen, ich war auf Nvidia Systemsteuerungen, und habe da einfach "preload" angeklickt, jezt lädt das game viel lantgsamer, aber selbst in Tor Anoc, mittem im Gewusel, komme ich auf 20 FPS


----------



## Prometx (5. Oktober 2008)

Ähm ich weis nicht was manche haben aber,bei mir geht das spiel auf niedrigen einstellungen und ruckelt nur nach dem laden.
Mein System,ein Laptop,ist absulut nicht gut zum spielen:-Intel Core Duo 1.66 ghz,Geforce 7300 Go,1GB Ram.
@TEas kann bei dir nur an triebern oder sonst irgendwas liegen,natürlich is das spiel noch nicht so gut von der Preformence her,aber es is ja auch erst 3wochen alt.In 1 bis 2 Monaten gehts schon viel besser.


----------



## Drakyr (5. Oktober 2008)

Ich hätte evtl noch ein Tipp für dich TE.
Probier mal das Tool Cpu-control aus.
Ohne das ruckelt WAR bei mir,weil es sich komischer weise nicht wie in der Beta von selbst auf alle 4 Kerne aufteilt.Das Problem hatte ich vor dem letzen Patch auch mit Stalker CS.
Und installiert mal evtl. aktuelle Treiber wie übermir schon erwähnt.


ahja noch eine Frage. Hast du dir einen fertig Rechner gekauft?xD
9600 <-Müll der in den meisten Fertigrechner enthalten ist 



Mein System:
Q9450
4gb
500gb HD
88GTX

läuft alles super.
Nur komisch ist halt das WAR es auf die gleiche CPU Auslastung wie Crysis (Warhead) bringt und von der immer mehr werdenen RAM Austlastung will ich garnicht mal sprechen.
Da muss ich einigen hier schon Recht geben, so sauber ist der Code von WAR noch nicht.


----------



## blifie (5. Oktober 2008)

Prometx schrieb:


> Ähm ich weis nicht was manche haben aber,bei mir geht das spiel auf niedrigen einstellungen und ruckelt nur nach dem laden.
> Mein System,ein Laptop,ist absulut nicht gut zum spielen:-Intel Core Duo 1.66 ghz,Geforce 7300 Go,1GB Ram.
> @TEas kann bei dir nur an triebern oder sonst irgendwas liegen,natürlich is das spiel noch nicht so gut von der Preformence her,aber es is ja auch erst 3wochen alt.In 1 bis 2 Monaten gehts schon viel besser.




KAnn ich bestätigen.

Auf meinem REchner läuft´s auhc etrem sauber.

HAtte schonmal irgendwo mein System beschrieben. Aber gerne nochmal

Amd Phenom 9850
4gb Ram
gf 9500 gt
Neuerdings Vista 64 bit drauf.
Zu den Leuten die Anmerken das bei ihnen War im Fenstermodus nur schlecht läuft kann ich nur sagen, bei ausgeschalteter Windows Aero Oberfläche sollte das kein Problem sein, weil die Sidebar sowie die aufwändige Desktopoberfläche ziehe gewaltig an der Leistung, was im Vollbild ja ausgeschaltet wird.

ZUr eigentlichen SAche kann ich sagen, meine Freundin spielt auf ner Amd 64 Altmühle.
3800er mit 1gb Ram. Alles auf Ausgeglichen und Spelleffekt auf Eigene gestellt.
Schaut nicht viel anders aus, wie bei mir. Läuft flüssig, ausser beim Insspielgehen, da muss man ihrem Opa erstmal ne Minute geben.

Allgemein kann ich nur sagen, das Spiel beendet sich einfach nur furchtbar, dauert ewig bis es bei mir schliesst und bei ihr dauerts knappe 3 min, dann ist sie aufm Desktop.


----------



## Areson (5. Oktober 2008)

Lilith schrieb:


> Die Angaben sind ja schön und gut, aber irgendwie fehlt da die Angabe in welcher Auflösung du versuchst WAR zu spielen. Es mach nämlich einen Unterschied ob du das ganze auf 1024x768 auf einem 17" oder auf 1900x1200 auf einem 24" TFT spielst, ohne diese Angabe ist der Rest der Angaben wertlos, da bei einem 24" TFT in voller Auflösung wahrscheinlich jedes Spiel mit deiner Grafikkarte ruckeln würde.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Also ich habe einen 19" Röhren Monitor. Ich hab schon verschiedene Auflösungen getestet. Alle anderen Spiele zocke ich auf 1280x1024. Hab ich auch bei WAR versucht. Hab dann die Auflösung auf 1024x768 gesetzt. Ergebnis: Es ruckelt genau noch so , nur ist nun auch die Schrift unscharf   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  .AA hab ich auf 4 und AF ist aus. Ich habe den neuesten Treiber von nVidia drauf, Ein Defragmentierungsprogramm läuft die ganze Zeit im Hintergrund mit. Außer wenn ich WAR spiele, dann schalte ich das ab. Also der Rechner ist nie mehr als 2% fragmentiert. Ich meine ich kann Call of Duty 4 bei 1280x1024 und allen Details auf hoch ohne Ruckeln zocken. Also sooooo schlecht kann mein System nun auch nicht sein. Alle anderen Spiele laufen 1A, auch die neuen. Hab also keine Ahnung woran es liegt.


----------



## Derigon (5. Oktober 2008)

Drakyr schrieb:


> Mein System:
> Q9450
> 4gb
> 500gb HD
> 88GTX



Hab fast das gleiche System nur mit nem E6600 Dual Core drin

WAR rennt bei mir - egal ob Szenario oder freie Welt - mit 50-60 fps (V-Sync aktiviert) auf höchsten Details + max AA und AF


----------



## soefsn (5. Oktober 2008)

Was WAR derzeit hat ist ein Performanceproblem. Ich denke das in 1 - 2 Monaten das Problem der Vergangenheit angehören wird und wir alle vernümftig Spielen können. Ich kann dir übrigens sagen das AOC auf meinen System auf Maximum Details Ruckelfrei gelaufen ist und WAR hier und da auch mal einen hänger hat. Und das WAR niemals so eine Anforderung wie AOC hat sollte eigentlich jedem klar sein. Ich denke daran kannst du sehen das es am Spiel liegt und nicht an die Hardware anderer Spieler hier. Also ein wenig Gedult und dann läuft es bald rund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Junike (5. Oktober 2008)

Hm.

Ich selbst hab mich eigentlich darauf eingestellt, dass das Spiel für mich zu Anfang unspielbar sein wird. Mein Computer ist zwar recht neu, allerdings... musste ich mich preislich bei rund 400€ ansiedeln, dementsprechend isser nicht grad der Überflieger.

Intel Core 2 Duo E6750 @2.66GHz
2046MB RAM (unter Vista = Mindestanforderung)
GeForce 8800 GT (angezeigte 1246MB speicher)

Zunächst hatte ich das altbekannte Problem des Blackscreens, wenn ich auf den Desktop wechselte. Fenstermodus eingeschaltet, seitdem hatte ich das Problem nicht mehr.

Ich spiele bei höchsten Einstellungen so lange problemlos, bis ich in Gebiete komme, wo mehr als ~ 20-30 Spieler auf einem Haufen stehen. Dann heißt es: Einstellungen, Grafikprofil 2 - da hab ich alles mögliche runter geschraubt und komme flüssig weiter.

Etwa alle vier bis fünf Stunden muss ich gezwungenermaßen raus, um den Arbeitsspeicher zu leeren. Irgendjemand wird mir jetzt sicher irgendein Programm nennen, dass das automatisch übernimmt - danke dafür, ich kanns brauchen.

Letztlich... bin ich eigentlich sehr zufrieden mit dem Spiel. Ich hätte nicht damit gerechnet, dass es zu Anfang auf meiner Kiste schon dermaßen gut läuft. Es ist nicht perfekt, auch ich hab vor allem in Szenarios dann und wann meine Ruckler, aber es ist spielbar.

Ich bin denen, bei denen es nicht läuft wohl grad keine große Hilfe. Vielleicht aber kann man aus den ganzen verschiedenen Systemen auf denen es läuft/nicht läuft ersehen, wo genau die Probleme liegen, wenn man Vergleiche zieht.


----------



## Sorzzara (5. Oktober 2008)

Spiele auf einem ähnlichen System wie Junike, etwas schwächere Graka, und unter WIndows XP. 

WAR läuft bei mir in bisher jeder erlebten Situation, auch Szenarios und grössere Keepschlachten vollkommen Ruckelfrei. Das Problem mit dem RAM hab ich aus irgendeinem Grund nicht...Vista Prob eventuell?

Dass die Minimumanforderungen auf der Packung nicht stimmen ist klar...wenn man sich die offizielle Seite ansieht. Dort stehen/standen in den News zu den Mindestanforderungen ganz andere Werte ^^

kA Welcher Crackraucher den Mist auf die Verkaufspackung geschmiert hat, aber die dort angegebene Hardware reicht bestenfalls für ne Diashow.


----------



## Derigon (5. Oktober 2008)

So war es schon mit DOS-Spielen...

Die Mindestanforderungen sind stellen die Computerkonfiguration dar, mit welcher man das Spiel starten kann ohne, dass der Compi sich schon bei Startbildschrim aufhängt.

Thats it!

Es ist das gleiche wie bei der Angabe vom Kaftstoffverbrauch von Autos. Da heißt es in der Werbung 5,4 Liter/100km, aber man wird diesen Wert max. im Stand errreichen, realistischer sind da 8+ Liter. Und so darf man sich auch die Minimalanforderungen von Spielen vorstellen.

Und fals da jemand an Betrug denkt: Die Werte werden vom TÜV hochstpersönlich ermittelt, da können die doch nur richtig sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zyo (5. Oktober 2008)

naja WAR verhält sich schon etwas seltsam.

ich selbst habe folgendes system:

C2Q Q9550 @3.8Ghz
6GB DDR2 1066
GeForce 8800GTS 640MB 513/1188/792 @725/1750/1120

läuft auf höchsten details problemlos mit 80-100fps (ist auf 100 limitiert). habe 16xAA/16xAF und verliere/gewinne damit keine fps. in grossen szenarios brechen meine fps aber um bis zu 50fps ein. läuft aber zum glück noch flüssig.

ein freund von mir hat ein C2Q Q6600, 4GB DDR2 800, GeForce 8800GTX und der kommt nicht über 65-70fps. AA/AF senken bei ihm die framerate, aber in den szenarios hat er deutlich geringere performanceeinbrüche.

am montag kann ich das ganze auch mal mit meinem notebook probieren. das hat ein P8400, 4GB RAM aber nur 'ne X4500HD. falls es nicht flüssig läuft ist's mir wurscht da ich damit eigentlich nicht spiele.


----------



## Areson (5. Oktober 2008)

Hab jetzt mal ein bissel getestet. Also wenn ich in einem Lager bin hab ich zwischen 40-50 fps. Nun kommt es ab und zu vor das die FPS plötzlich kurz auf 5-10 absacken obwohl garnix passiert. 1 Sekunde später gehen die FPS wieder hoch auf 40-50. Das gleiche im Szenario. Nur da passiert das sehr viel öfter. Einbrüche von 40-50 FPS auf 10-12 und eine Sekunde später wieder rauf. Das komisch ist nun das sich nichts ändert egal welche Einstellungen ich nehme. AA aus, AF aus ist genau das gleiche als wenn ich AA x16, AFx16 und Multisampling an habe. Mit der letzten Einstellung wird zwar die Grafik um einiges schöner aber die Frames bleiben komplett gleich und auch das Ruckeln bleibt bei jeder Einstellung gleich. In Altdorf komme ich nur auf 25 FPS. Auch dort habe ich verschiedene Einstellungen getestet. Alles bleibt gleich. Auch verschiedene Auflösungen ändern nichts. Sowas hab ich noch nicht erlebt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Modrip (5. Oktober 2008)

doofe Frage,aber wie seht ihr Eure FPS? Fraps?


----------



## derwaynezz (5. Oktober 2008)

Areson schrieb:


> Hallo Leute. Erst mal muss ich sagen, dass ich WAR eigentlich sehr gern spiele. Aber nach einigen Diashow-Szenarios hab ich das Spiel dann doch wieder aus gemacht. So langsam geht mir dieses Geruckel total auf die Nerven. Jeden Knopf muss man mehrfach anklicken damit die Aktion dann endlich auch mal ausgeführt wird. Ich hab mir dann noch mal die Verpackung angeschaut und mir die Minimum Systemanforderungen durchgelesen. Mir kann einer erzählen was er will, aber mit dem angegeben System kann man das Spiel NIEMALS spielen.
> 
> Anforderungen laut Verpackung:
> 
> ...


ein bisschen schon, ja


----------



## Doomsta (5. Oktober 2008)

ladet euchd as addon buffthrottle und ihr werdet nie wieder ruckeln haben.


----------



## Danny` (5. Oktober 2008)

RegokGer schrieb:


> vote 4 close
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Erst den ganzen Fred lesen, evtl nochmal lesen, denken und erst dann Posten! Danke

Mein Rechner ist nich unbedingt der neuste aber mit nem Athlon 5000+ DualCore, 3GB RAM und ner Radeon 4850 auch nicht der schlechteste.
Das System ist ausreichend um Crysis bei 1680x1050 auf MaxDetails flüßig zu spielen und du willst mir erzählen das 20FPS im PvE beim Questen und 1-10 FPS im RvR an meinem Rechner liegen?
Ja ne is klar.
 Es wurde mehrfach gepostet das es am Code liegt also bitte vor dem nächsten Post obrige Sachen in genau der Reihenfolge beherzigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß

Zolk


Tante Edith meint noch das BuffThrottle zwar ein bisschen Besserung gebracht hat aber wenn mehr als 10 Leute auf dem Bildschirm auftauchen ist trotzdem schicht im Schacht :/
Naja einfach hoffen das GOA da in nächster Zeit was macht. Die ersten bugfixes kamen ja auch ziemlich schnell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dror71 (5. Oktober 2008)

Das ganze problem hatt höchst wahrscheinlich mit einem memory leak zu tun. auch wird der gpu nicht optimal ausgenutzt. komischerweise tritt das problem aber nicht bei jedem aber trotzdem bei relativ vielen leuten auf.

das system scheint nicht die ursache zu sein da WAR auch bei vielen auf higendrechnern sehr schlecht läuft.

siehe z.b hier:

http://www.warhammeralliance.com/forums/sh...ead.php?t=99123

allerdings hat mark jacobs auf vnboards.ign.com einen patch angekündigt der die leistung erhöhen soll :

_Folks,

Well, considering how well we did with the last patch I would expect a certain amount of skepticism from you but here's a few highlights from next week's patch (not counting hot fixes or hot pockets):

1) Another round of CTD, general memory usage improvements and lag improvements.

2) A foray into the whole "AFKers in scenarios suck!" issue with some changes to the scenario code.

3) Introduction of exp. bonuses to people who create toons on population-challenged servers. This is the first of many steps to help keep the populations more balanced. As always, baby steps.

4) Another round of anti-spammer code going in. This should greatly limit their ability to bother you, that's my job.

5) We're looking at changing how the need/greed looting options work in scenarios only. We are thinking about disallowing the need option for people who can't use the item. Again, this is for scenarios only and I already know the argument "I need it for my alt" etc. and we are still thinking about it.

6) Correct the bug that prevent the correct number of guilds from joining an alliance.

Those are *some* of the highlights from next week's patch. If it goes as badly as the last one, feel free to say hi to me as I run screaming into the woods. happy

Mark_

hoffen wir also das nächste woche endlich besserung eintritt


----------



## Windhawk (5. Oktober 2008)

arieos schrieb:


> Also ich hab zwar nen amdx2  5000, aber nur 2 GB ram, und ne 8600GT
> 
> Das Spiel läuft bei mir unter 1280x1024. alles hoch, 16x AF und 4x AA ... sieht schick aus und da ruckelt nix. Und das alles unter Vista.
> 
> ...


GANZ GANZ EHRLICH! die Mindestanforderungen für Vista sind schlicht und einfach gelogen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## efara (6. Oktober 2008)

Kauft euch ein anständigen Rechner mit 4 Prozessoren und ner anständigen Grafigkarte mit Intel  drin bei nem anständigen Händler zb. Saturn und hört mit dem jejammer mal auf mit euren Schinken.


----------



## BIind_Dragon (6. Oktober 2008)

Tipp: Es könnte bei dir an der zusammenstellung hapern das mby das Mainboard net mit deinem speicher oder mit der Graka zusammen passt naja ich hab auf jeden

Dual 5k+ 
Nvidia 8800 GTS
2 GB RAm

und es läuft mit 2 weiteren spielen im hintergrund problemlos und ruckelfrei!!!!!!


----------



## Siccaria (6. Oktober 2008)

efara schrieb:


> Kauft euch ein anständigen Rechner mit 4 Prozessoren und ner anständigen Grafigkarte mit Intel  drin bei nem anständigen Händler zb. Saturn und hört mit dem jejammer mal auf mit euren Schinken.


Hmm.. also eine Erfahrung meinerseits ist das keinen PC mehr von der Stange in einem Elektronikgrossmarkt kaufe. 
Geh Du Dir also lieber mal ein anständiges System zusammenstellen (lassen).
Aber das mal ganze beiseite da OT.

Wenn auf der Packung aussen draufgedruckt ist das der 'Schinken' geeignet ist um das Spiel zu spielen, dann erwarte ich auch das das möglich sein sollte. Möglich bedeutet: mit Minimaleinstellungen aber ohne ständige Crashs.
Ansonsten halte ich die Info auf der Packung für unlauter.
Dabei ist es mir egal ob es die gängige Praxis ist bei solchen Verbraucherinfos zu schummeln, gelogen bleibt gelogen auch wenn die Konkurrenz genauso lügt.


----------



## Malarki@buffed (6. Oktober 2008)

Ehh wie siehts mit Server laggs aus? O_o


----------



## maselevic (6. Oktober 2008)

hab jetzt nicht alles geles was vor mir geschrieben wurde und ich hab auch leider kein so alten pc das ich es testen kann aber ich kann nur sagen das das spiel im grossen und ganzen sehr gut läuft aber das es manchmal auch auf meinem pc recht stark ruckelt vor allem in szenarien 

ich spiele auf den höchsten grafikeinstellungen 

mein system:

prozi: intel q6600 @ 2.4Ghz
ram: 2gb ddr3 1333
graka: Geforce 9800gtx 
hdd: seagate 7200 rpm 500gb sata 2 
mainboard: evga 790i ultra sli 
os: win xp pro

ist jetzt nicht der ultimative pc aber er ist nicht schlecht und sogar auf dem ruckelts stellenweise 
wenn ich alles auf minimum schrauben würde würds warhscheinlich besser laufen und der grafikunterschied ist meiner meinung nach nicht sehr gross aber wenn ich es schon auf den höchsten einstllungen spielen kann dann spiel ich es auch auf den höchsten einstellungen


----------



## Omukae (6. Oktober 2008)

Hol dir Buffthrottle und LibSlash und es läuft wie geschmiert


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (6. Oktober 2008)

verstehe nicht wieso man sich drüber aufregen kann, wenn man doch bewusst die katze im sack kauft.

sorry, aber auch wenn des system über den mindestanforderungen ist, sollte man nicht von ausgehen, dass es auch läuft. man kann nie wissen, ob man nicht eine komponente hat, mit der das spiel probleme hat.

normalerweise läd man deswegen bei spielen vorher ne demo runter. dann gibts auch keine bösen überraschungen.


gut bei WAR gibt es noch keine testaccs. muss man eben warten, bis es welche gibt, oder eben in kauf nehmen, dass es probleme machen kann.


----------



## Siccaria (6. Oktober 2008)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> verstehe nicht wieso man sich drüber aufregen kann, wenn man doch bewusst die katze im sack kauft.


Eigentlich nicht. 
Wenn ich mir nen Joghurt kaufe, dann kann ich den Hersteller verklagen wenn die Nährwertangaben auf der Packung nicht stimmen. 
Wenn ich mir ein Auto kaufe kann ich den Hersteller verklagen wenn die angegebenen Leistungen dazu nicht stimmen.
Wenn ich ein PC Spiel kaufe muss ich mich damit abfinden das die Infos zum Spiel nicht stimmen weil... das bei allen andren Spielen auch so ist? 
Nä, mit der Logik mag ich mich nicht anfreunden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EliteOrk (6. Oktober 2008)

Findet euch damit ab: Euer so hochgelobtes WAR ist ein unsauber programmiertes Stück Müll, das in 1-2 Jahren keiner mehr spielt...

(Versucht erst garnicht mich zu steinigen, ich sitz nämlich in meinem shieldgetankten Rokh-Battleship, da kommt kein Stein durch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (6. Oktober 2008)

Siccaria schrieb:


> Eigentlich nicht.
> Wenn ich mir nen Joghurt kaufe, dann kann ich den Hersteller verklagen wenn die Nährwertangaben auf der Packung nicht stimmen.
> Wenn ich mir ein Auto kaufe kann ich den Hersteller verklagen wenn die angegebenen Leistungen dazu nicht stimmen.
> Wenn ich ein PC Spiel kaufe muss ich mich damit abfinden das die Infos zum Spiel nicht stimmen weil... das bei allen andren Spielen auch so ist?
> ...



Ich mich auch nicht. Aber viele User finden es anscheinend (wenn man den Thread mal so durchblättert) richtig und gut, dass man absichtlich hinters Licht geführt wird  -  jedenfalls solange man nicht selbst direkt betroffen ist.

@EliteOrk

Themaverfehlung. 
Setzen 6.


----------



## Shadow80 (6. Oktober 2008)

Mal ganz ehrlich, so einigen fehlt wohl das Verständnis für das Wort Mindestanforderungen!

Vorab: Ich hab nen ok Rechner, kein UBERMEGAKICKASS was weiß ich was..... aber so in der knapp 1000 Euro Klasse sollte er sich bewegen (über Monaten zusammengestückelt)

Aber!:

*Mindestanforderung* = das was benötigt wird das des Games überhaupt anläuft und nicht das man es flüssig spielen kann. Selbst wenn man ein bissl über diesen Anforderungen ist, sollte man sich nicht zu viel erhoffen!

*Empfohlene Systemanforderungen* = Na ja, läuft ok aber nicht super, Setting. Das war bis jetzt bei jedem Game schon so. Ich habe in meiner Laufbahn als Zocker (egal ob MMO, oder Offline) noch kein Game gesehen das mit den Empfohlenen Systemdaten auch nur annährend super flüssig lief, zum. in meinen Augen nicht.

Also, was schliesen wir nun daraus? Ganz einfach..... man sollte den Druck auf der Packung nicht überbewerten. Seit WoW hab ich das Gefühl, das jeder Zocker denkt mit dem Kauf des Spiels gehöre ihm ein Teil der Firma, denn ganz ehrlich anders kann ich mir aussagen wie:

"Ich hab dafür bezahlt und bekomme die Leistung nicht, ich werde zum Verbraucherschutz gehen"

oder

"Diese ganze Game ist abzocke, ich habe für eine Leistung bezahlt die mir als "GRoßkunde" vorgegauckelt wurde! Ich geh in den Laden und sill mein Geld zurück etc...."

nicht erklären 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich kann mich noch an Zeiten erinnern da hat man Games gekauft die dann, weil sie z.B. nicht kompatibel mit der Soundlarte waren, gar nicht liefen. Und sein Geld aus so nem Grund zurück zu fodern machte einen eher nur zu Lachplatte bei Media Markt und Konsorten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also ein paar Gänge runter schalten, auf ne neue Graka und Rams als auch CPU und Mobo sparen und gut ists 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Have Fun, Good Luck 

Bye bye

Shadow


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (6. Oktober 2008)

Siccaria schrieb:


> Eigentlich nicht.
> Wenn ich mir nen Joghurt kaufe, dann kann ich den Hersteller verklagen wenn die Nährwertangaben auf der Packung nicht stimmen.
> Wenn ich mir ein Auto kaufe kann ich den Hersteller verklagen wenn die angegebenen Leistungen dazu nicht stimmen.
> Wenn ich ein PC Spiel kaufe muss ich mich damit abfinden das die Infos zum Spiel nicht stimmen weil... das bei allen andren Spielen auch so ist?
> ...


leider hast du meinen post kein bisschen verstanden. die angaben sind richtig! nur gibt es nunmal zig tausend verschiedene systeme, und es kann halt auch vorkommen, dass des spiel mit einen chipsatz bspw ein problem hat.

sowas kann bei jedem spiel passieren. und genau deswegen sollte man immer vorher ne demo oder nen testacc nutzen, bevor man es kauft. macht man dies nicht, muss man eben mit leben, wenn es schlecht oder garnicht läuft.


----------



## Ogil (6. Oktober 2008)

Bei der Beschreibung von Systemanforderungen hat der Hersteller zwei grosse Probleme.

Erstens kann er nur die einzelnen unterstuetzen Komponenten angeben und nicht alle moeglichen Kombinationen verschiedener Hardware. Eventuelle Konflikte wird er erst herausfinden, wenn diese auftreten und gemeldet werden. Leider melden nicht alle ihre Probleme, sondern jammern lieber in irgendwelchen Foren rum, dass es nicht funktioniert.

Das zweite Problem ist, dass viele User garnicht einschaetzen koennen, ob ihr Computer jetzt ueberhaupt die Mindestanforderungen erfuellt. Wenn da P4 mit mindestens 2,4GHz steht, muss der User entscheiden, ob sein 1,8GHz-Dualcore die Anforderung erfuellt oder nicht. Bei GraKas ist es aehnlich. Zwar wird immer darauf hingewiesen, dass es mit mobilen Varianten einer GraKa Probleme und Performanceeinbrueche geben kann - aber das wird gern ignoriert, wenn der Chip als "unterstuetzt" aufgelistet ist.

Eigentlich muesste heutzutage ein Spiel-Hersteller Software bereitstellen, welche wirklich abcheckt, ob das System fuer ein bestimmtes Spiel ausreichend ist. Und zwar anhand der wohl intern bekannten Gewichtungen - also z.B. ob RAM wichtiger ist als Prozessorleistung oder GraKa...


----------



## Grimtom (6. Oktober 2008)

Was sollen eigentlich bei jeden Spiel was neu kommt diese "betrogen/verarscht" umfragen ??

Wem es gefällt, der spielt es, wem es nicht gefällt, der lässt es einfach.


----------



## Shadowface (6. Oktober 2008)

Made schrieb:


> Ich will euch ja jetzt nich aus dem Konzept bringen aber ich denke nicht das es was mit euren Kisten zutun hat.
> Habn nenn Amd 64 X2 DualCore 6000+ mit 4Gb Arbeitsspeicher und Geforce 8800gtx 756Mb.
> Diese Ruckler wie Ihr so schön sagt kommen direkt von Goa, die Serverleistung wird jetzt erstma stück für stück hoch gedreht.
> Das selbe gillt für die Warteschlangen. Das Game ist halt neu. Ich kann mich an ein Game erinnern dessen hersteller ich nich direkt nenn möchte (Bliz....) in dem die ersten wochen fast garnix ging. Gebt Goa einfach etwas zeit und alles wird gut. Wenn man fahrrad fahren lernt hat man auch erstmal stützräder am Drahtesel
> ...




Ma grafik runta schreuben, sichwetie usw.. ja das lagen liegt an i-net verbidnung.. der Login server is in LUbin urbin ka und der game serrver in Paris.. also halbe weltreise.. deswegen naja ka i-net doc hwayne .. ka kak ak


----------



## Siccaria (6. Oktober 2008)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> leider hast du meinen post kein bisschen verstanden. die angaben sind richtig! nur gibt es nunmal zig tausend verschiedene systeme, und es kann halt auch vorkommen, dass des spiel mit einen chipsatz bspw ein problem hat.
> 
> sowas kann bei jedem spiel passieren. und genau deswegen sollte man immer vorher ne demo oder nen testacc nutzen, bevor man es kauft. macht man dies nicht, muss man eben mit leben, wenn es schlecht oder garnicht läuft.


Wie Du selbst schon sagtest gibt es keine WAR Demotestversion.

Und 1GB RAM für WAR ist zu wenig, egal von welchem Hersteller und in so ziemlich jeder realistischen Kombi die man sich vorstellen kann (und vor allem in jenen die denen der sonstigen Mindestanforderungen entsprechen).
Ergo ist die Angabe nicht richtig.


----------



## KarashTroll (6. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab mir eigentlich aus dem Grund die Preorder Box gekauft. Damit ich in der open Beta / Headstart schon mal testen kann ob meine Mühle das Spiel überhaupt packt. Und was mich überrascht hat, sie tuts. Nicht perfekt, aber wenn ich in grossen RvR Schlachten und Burgeroberungen die Sichtweite drossle, und im Extremfall noch die Effekte abschalte läufts auch dann noch gut. Aber zurück zum Thema. Ich ging halt nach dem Motto, wenn ich jetzt 10 Euronen in den Sand setze für eine "Demo" die bei mir nicht funktioniert, tuts weniger weh als wenn ich gleich die Vollversion kaufe. 

Was die Anforderungen angeht.. hm. Ist nunmal schwer, das stimmt schon. Beim Joghurt steht drauf was drin ist. Weil man genau weiss was drin ist. Man stelle sich mal vor die müssten eine Liste aller PC Komponenten auf die Schachtel drucken und dazu schreiben "geht gut", "geht mässig", oder "geht gar nicht". Teilweise muss man ja auch nur bestimmte Optionen umstellen. ich musste bei mir das Antialeasing umstellen, sonst hätt ich transparente Köpfe und Ruckeln pur gehabt. Klar ists ärgerlich wenn man nicht auf einen Blick feststellen kann ob ein Spiel laufen wird, aber solang es nicht nur einen Computerhersteller gibt, der genau ein Produkt verkauft, das nur verbessert wird über die Zeit, wirds da nunmal keine eindeutige Antwort geben.


----------



## matzeoki (6. Oktober 2008)

Areson schrieb:


> Es geht ja nicht um das Spiel an sich. Ich habe mich Monate lang auf WAR gefreut. Das Spiel ist auch gut geworden, die Klassen machen Spaß, die Szenarios gefallen mir auch gut. Alles super, wäre da nicht dieses nervende Ruckeln. Das macht den ganzen Spaß zunichte. Für mich bedeuten Mindestanforderungen , dass ich das Spiel, mit dem System, welches auf der Verpackung angegeben ist, mit niedrigen Einstellungen ruckelfrei spielen kann. Das ist bei WAR leider nicht mal annähernd der Fall. Es wäre wirklich schade, wenn das Spiel wegen den Rucklern noch den Bach runter geht. Es gibt ja nun schon mehr Leute die sich darüber beschweren oder sogar ihr ACC´s wieder verkaufen.



also ein 3800 AMD Prozessor hat nur 2,0 GHZ Leistung und somit liegste da unter dem angegebenen


----------



## Verce (6. Oktober 2008)

Modrip schrieb:


> doofe Frage,aber wie seht ihr Eure FPS? Fraps?


ati tray tools



Doomsta schrieb:


> ladet euchd as addon buffthrottle und ihr werdet nie wieder ruckeln haben.


kann ich nur bestätigen, bringt wirklich so einiges


----------



## Zyo (6. Oktober 2008)

Windhawk schrieb:


> GANZ GANZ EHRLICH! die Mindestanforderungen für Vista sind schlicht und einfach gelogen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wenn die für vista falsch sind, sind auch die für xp schman. ausser mehr ram brauch man bei vista nicht und das steht korrekt auf der packung. mit den minimalen angaben kann man WAR spielen, jedoch nicht flüssig. aber das soll man damit auch nicht, die geben nur an was man an hardware benötigt um das spiel zu starten und alle grafikeffekte darstellen zu können. 

leider gibt GOA nicht wie die meisten hersteller die empfohlenen hardwareangaben an.


efara schrieb:


> Kauft euch ein anständigen Rechner mit 4 Prozessoren und ner anständigen Grafigkarte mit Intel  drin bei nem anständigen Händler zb. Saturn und hört mit dem jejammer mal auf mit euren Schinken.


du brauchst keine 4 kerne, es muss nix von intel sein und saturn ist kein anständiger händler



Shadowface schrieb:


> Ma grafik runta schreuben, sichwetie usw.. ja das lagen liegt an i-net verbidnung.. der Login server is in LUbin urbin ka und der game serrver in Paris.. also halbe weltreise.. deswegen naja ka i-net doc hwayne .. ka kak ak


die wow server liegen auch in paris und da hab ich 50er ping ohne fp, die ragnarok server liegen in korea und da hab ich 120er ping. es geht also 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





matzeoki schrieb:


> also ein 3800 AMD Prozessor hat nur 2,0 GHZ Leistung und somit liegste da unter dem angegebenen


du vergleichst äpfel mit birnen. ein amd athlon 3800+ ist mit einem 3.6ghz p4 vergleichbar. takt ist nicht alles


----------



## seb74 (6. Oktober 2008)

Omukae schrieb:


> Hol dir Buffthrottle und LibSlash und es läuft wie geschmiert



Wollte nur anmerken, dass man sich nur Buffthrottle holen braucht. LibSlash ist unnötig hierfür. LibSlash dient einzig und alleine dazu, dass der Addonautor Slashcommands selber definieren kann und diese von WAR via Chat erkannt werden. Und ich habe mir gerade noch den Boffthrottle Code angeguckt und kann keine Abhängigkeiten erkennen und auch der Autor schreibt nix darüber.


----------



## Dentus (6. Oktober 2008)

Ogil schrieb:


> Eigentlich muesste heutzutage ein Spiel-Hersteller Software bereitstellen, welche wirklich abcheckt, ob das System fuer ein bestimmtes Spiel ausreichend ist. Und zwar anhand der wohl intern bekannten Gewichtungen - also z.B. ob RAM wichtiger ist als Prozessorleistung oder GraKa...


Solch eine Software gibt es online unter canrunit.com . Wer zu wenig Technische Kenntniss hat, einzuschätzen ob ein Spiel auf seiner Kiste läuft, ist in meinen Augen selbst schuld.

Online gibts für alles eine Lösung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DocFloppy (6. Oktober 2008)

Areson schrieb:


> Aber ich bin echt erstaunt wie viele diese falschen Angaben nicht als Betrug sehen. Da braucht man sich nicht wundern dass so viele Spiele nur halb fertig verkauft werden. So lange es die Leute ok finden muss man auch nix ändern. Aber wehe man kauft eine Packung Schokoladeneis aber es ist Vanille drin.



Diesbezüglich muss ich Dir leider Recht geben.

Da scheint die Schmerzgrenze unter Spielern extrem hoch zu sein.

Da wird ein Topf und ne Tüte Samen als frische Blumen verkauft und die Leute nicken mit dem Kopf und warten auf den Patch mit Erde und Wasser.... 

Was natürlich die Systemanforderungen angeht muss man der Fairness halber sagen, dass es ja eben auch zig tausende verschiedener PC-Variationen gibt. Das lässt sich schwer regeln. Es müsst eben sowas wie einen einheitlichen Benchmark (nein ich mein nicht das Programm, sondern den Sinn den Wortes) geben über den man herausfinden kann ob ein Spiel auf dem eigenen Rechner läuft und der eben auch durch die Hersteller genutzt wird (gibt ja schon einige solche Tests).


----------



## Edimasta (6. Oktober 2008)

Keine Probleme mit WAR. Haben die betroffenen Leute schon mal nachgedacht ihr System zu bereinigen und ev. auch dort auf Fehlersuche zu gehen?
Ich verstehe dass es für euch einfacher ist immer der Spieleschmiede die Schuld zu geben, die wollen ja prinzipiell nur alle abzocken und sind das Böse in Person  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein System:

Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600
Asus P5Q Deluxe Mainboard
6 GB DDR2 RAM
Asus ATI 4850

Ich spiele auf 4x AA und 16x AF auf 1680x1050 und es ruckelt nie. Selten hab ich kurze Nachladeruckler, aber das nur nach längerer Spielzeit bei Zonenwechsel.
Addon Buffthrottle ist aktiviert, ev. hilft das einigen von euch??

WAR braucht viel Speicher, viele unterschätzen das. 2 GB ist zu wenig, 4 GB sollten für jeden Standard sein. Und nein, ihr braucht dafür kein 64-bit Systsem da das normale Betriebssystem mind. 3 bis 3,5 GB verwalten kann, und das reicht allemal.

Ich empfehle jedem sich zuerst an der eigenen Nase zu fassen, denn ich weiß aus eigener Erfahrung was für Schrott man sich auf den PC runterlädt, was man sich alles kopiert, reinzieht bla bla bla... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (6. Oktober 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Solch eine Software gibt es online unter canrunit.com . Wer zu wenig Technische Kenntniss hat, einzuschätzen ob ein Spiel auf seiner Kiste läuft, ist in meinen Augen selbst schuld.
> 
> Online gibts für alles eine Lösung
> 
> ...


Zweimal falsch.

Erstens checkt diese Online-Software auch nur die einzelnen Komponenten entsprechend der Anforderungen des Herstellers ab. Interne Infos wie "Spiel brauch viel Speicher, GraKa kann ruhig bissl schlechter sein" werden da auch nicht verwertet. Ausserdem ist die Software da wahrscheinlich aehnlich clever wie viele User und meint 1,8GHz-Dualcore = 3,6GHz-Singlecore...

Zweitens denke ich nicht, dass ein User eines modernen Computers unbedingt die technischen Kenntnisse haben muss, um selbst einschaetzen zu koennen, ob ein Spiel auf seinem System funktioniert. Dass das oft vorausgesetzt wird ist sicher auch oft der Grund, warum Konsolen so beliebt sind. Und selbst schuld? Also echt - duerfen nur Computer-Kenner PC-Spiele spielen?


----------



## RealHaspa (6. Oktober 2008)

Wie schon erwähnt, buffthrottle löst einiges, nicht alles aber es macht doch nen gewaltigen Unterschied, grad in Scenarien.

Also ich konnte WAR auf meinem Laptop 1,6 Dual Core 1 GB RAM und ne piffige GraKa spielen, also so grad eben, es ruckelte und PvP hät ich net machen könn aber ich konnte soweit alles im Spiel nutzen. Schwupp 2 GB RAM rein und mit buffthrottle zusammen kann ich im RvR sogar nen Melee spielen.

Bezüglich der Mindestanforderungen wurd ja alles schon gesagt, natürlich muss Mythic hier noch etwas tun und sie tun es auch. Ich bin schon sehr erstaunt wie schnell sie reagieren.

Lustig find ich nu die Kommentare von Leuten die scheinbar keinerlei Erfahrung im Software Dev. und/oder QA Bereich haben. Kommentare wie, ja der Fehler ist doch jetzt 2-n Tage bekannt, dann muß doch der Fix schon da sein.

Ihr habt überhaupt keine Vorstellung wieviel Millionen Zeilen der Code von WAR lang sein wird. Einfach mal fixen ist da nicht. Und wenn man es fixet muss man unzählige Möglichkeiten bedenken die der Fix vllt schlimmer machen könnte als vorher.

Und an die WoW Flamer (ich mag WoW nebenbei) zum Erscheinen von Naxx damals, gab es Fehler im Code die bei Millionen von Spielern Lag verursacht haben, Raids waren unmöglich zu der Zeit. Und es hat 2 Monate gedauert bis Blizzard alles ausgeräumt hatte, nur so nebenbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und ich erwähne gar nicht die Lags zum Patch als BWL hinzugefügt wurde gell ? Raiden ab 22:00 Uhr ansonsten wars net möglich hat auch auch Wochen gedauert.


----------



## Dentus (6. Oktober 2008)

Ogil schrieb:


> Zweitens denke ich nicht, dass ein User eines modernen Computers unbedingt die technischen Kenntnisse haben muss, um selbst einschaetzen zu koennen, ob ein Spiel auf seinem System funktioniert. Dass das oft vorausgesetzt wird ist sicher auch oft der Grund, warum Konsolen so beliebt sind. Und selbst schuld? Also echt - duerfen nur Computer-Kenner PC-Spiele spielen?


Du hast schon irgendwie Recht, andererseits muss man sein System schon kennen finde ich. 

Ich muss auch wissen welches Benzin ich zu tanken habe, wenn ich ein Auto fahre und kann nicht sagen "Eh ich hab immer Super getankt und nun wars aber ein Diesel Auto, Ford hat mich verarscht/betrogen!"

Wer ne Gurke unter dem Schreibtisch stehen hat muss mit Einschränkungen leben, das war so seit ich Computerspiele kenne...und das ist nun doch schon ne Ecke.


----------



## RealHaspa (6. Oktober 2008)

Zu den Mindestanforderungen und den ständigen "Ich verklag sie" Posts fällt mir noch etwas ein.

Grad am Samstag hab ich mir ein Brettspiel gekauft (ihr wisst schon, ohne PC und so) da stand drauf 2-5 Spieler, Alter 10-99, Spielzeit ca. 45 Minuten.

Am Samstag hab ich das auch gkeich mit meiner Freundin "getestet", weil wir erfüllen ja die Mindestvorausetzungen für diese Spiel, Anzahl Spieler 2 check, Alter 10-99 uhmm check, bevor wir zum Geburtstag müssen noch 60 Minuten sollte also reichen, check.

Das Spiel mussten wir nach 60 Minuten, noch nicht vollendet abbrechen, zu Zweit ist das Spiel GROTTIG LANGWEILIG und ich bezweifel das meine Oma, die 76 ist, Ninja Filme mag und am PC mit Gott und der Welt chattet (ja meine Oma ist ne Klasse Frau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) das Spiel auch nur verstehen WILL.

Ergo mein Anwalt verfasst grad die Klageschrift gegen den Herstellen, so ne Sauerei ist doch unmöglich.


----------



## Draco1985 (6. Oktober 2008)

Ogil schrieb:


> Zweitens denke ich nicht, dass ein User eines modernen Computers unbedingt die technischen Kenntnisse haben muss, um selbst einschaetzen zu koennen, ob ein Spiel auf seinem System funktioniert. Dass das oft vorausgesetzt wird ist sicher auch oft der Grund, warum Konsolen so beliebt sind. Und selbst schuld? Also echt - duerfen nur Computer-Kenner PC-Spiele spielen?



Der PC ist nunmal etwas komplizierter als eine Spielkonsole. Wenn man nicht willens ist sich damit auseinanderzusetzen, obwohl man jeden Tag davor sitzt (z.B. auf der Arbeit), dann kann man dem User auch nicht mehr helfen. Niemand erwartet von einem User das Programm selbst debuggen zu können wenn es da Probleme gibt, aber wie man Einstellungen an leicht zugänglichen Stellen ändert (z.B. im Treibermenü) kann man auch als unbedarfter User leicht rausfinden.

Google hilft, oder, wie mein Chef so schön sagt: "MÜP" - "Methode des unbekümmerten Probierens". So hab ich mir z.B. die Grundkenntnisse besorgt, mit denen ich bis zum Beginn meiner Ausbildung im IT-Bereich und weit darüber hinaus sehr gut ausgekommen bin.


----------



## Cab94 (6. Oktober 2008)

Also ich bin neu hier bei Buffed (kenne das aer schon seit eigen Zeiten) und geb auch mal meinen Senf dazu ab:

Ich habe mir das Game am 29.09.08 im MM gekauft.

So erstmal Installiert hab mir gedach das geht ja richtig schnell aaaaaaber dann 1GB Patch. 
SO das auch noch gemacht. Das Spiel ist richtig gut aber es sind noch vereinzelt bugs vor allem mit den mobs.

2 Tage später kam der Patch so und ab da wurde es schei. ab da rukkelt das Spiel nur noch bei mir sogar auf hoher bildfrequenz.
Davor konnte ich ales hochstellen und es lief OHNE ruckel einfach perfekt.
Ich habe schn alles möglich ausprobiert.
in der Nvidia steurung rum experimentiert graka treiber neu directx neu. antivir aus fireall aus. Vista ohne Aero.

Mein System :

AMD Athlon 64 X2 6000+ [3,00GHZ (Dual Core)]
4GB RAM (3GB werden erkannt 32bit system)
Nvidia Geforce 8600GT [1GB RAM]
Vista Home Premium


Wie gesagt ich bin echt ratlos. Hoffentlich habt ihr eine Idee!

DANKE!


----------



## Lari (6. Oktober 2008)

Das ist fast exakt das gleiche System, wie ich es habe. Hab zwar auch eine 8600GT, aber eine übertaktete Version.
Und ich habe ein 64 Bit Vista. Und bei mir läuft es ruckelfrei, im open RvR mit 50+ Leuten auch passabel.

Sollte also nicht am Clienten liegen. Installier dir mal Buffthrottle. Ist ein Addon, dass du über Curse beziehen kannst.


----------



## iveo (6. Oktober 2008)

Areson schrieb:


> Hallo Leute. Erst mal muss ich sagen, dass ich WAR eigentlich sehr gern spiele. Aber nach einigen Diashow-Szenarios hab ich das Spiel dann doch wieder aus gemacht. So langsam geht mir dieses Geruckel total auf die Nerven. Jeden Knopf muss man mehrfach anklicken damit die Aktion dann endlich auch mal ausgeführt wird. Ich hab mir dann noch mal die Verpackung angeschaut und mir die Minimum Systemanforderungen durchgelesen. Mir kann einer erzählen was er will, aber mit dem angegeben System kann man das Spiel NIEMALS spielen.
> 
> Anforderungen laut Verpackung:
> 
> ...



kauf dir deine zukünftigen rechner halt nicht bei aldi, dann kommt die grafikkarte auch nicht zu kurz... habe auch keinem meiner pc's probleme damit - grakas reichen von ati 1850 über nvidia 8800gts bis zu ati hd 4870 X2 mit 2gig ram ^^ 

bei keinem gibts probleme - tipp: tausch deine graka und hau rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cab94 (6. Oktober 2008)

ok ich hab das mit den addons gemacht ein bisschen besser ist das schon geworden aber halt noch nicht optimal.

sag mal hast du vista oder xp ???


und der rechner ist net vom Aldi sondern eigenbau.
Die Grafikkarte das muss ih dir recht geben die is noch sooo wahnsinnig kompatibel aber Lod...... hat ja auch keine probleme.


----------



## Ogil (6. Oktober 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Wer ne Gurke unter dem Schreibtisch stehen hat muss mit Einschränkungen leben, das war so seit ich Computerspiele kenne...und das ist nun doch schon ne Ecke.



Natuerlich. Aber dem unbedarften Nutzer muss halt verstaendlich gemacht werden, dass er da ne Gurke stehen hat. Wenn er meint "hab den erst vor 4 Monaten bei Aldi gekauft - der muss also gut und ausreichend sein" dann gehoert der User aufgeklaert (naja - oder am Besten gelaeutert, damit er sowas nie wieder macht!). Und erzaehl mir nix von "schon ne Ecke" - ich hab schon Computer gezockt (wuhu - gedenket dem C128!) da hast Du noch versucht nicht vom Dreirad zu fallen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Draco1985 schrieb:


> Google hilft, oder, wie mein Chef so schön sagt: "MÜP" - "Methode des unbekümmerten Probierens". So hab ich mir z.B. die Grundkenntnisse besorgt, mit denen ich bis zum Beginn meiner Ausbildung im IT-Bereich und weit darüber hinaus sehr gut ausgekommen bin.



Richtig - wenn man ansatzweise ein wenig technisches Verstaendnis hat (und die unterstelle ich Dir einfach mal, wenn Du spaeter eine Ausbildung im IT-Bereich gemacht hast). Wer keine Ahnung hat sollte bitte nicht sinnlos rumprobieren - denn das fuehrt nur zu Problemen. Wenn jemand keine Ahnung hat -> sich helfen lassen, PC einrichten lassen und nix verstellen. Schon garnicht, wenn man irgendwo irgendwas gelesen hat. Und schon ueberhaupt garnicht, wenn da steht "es kann garnix passsieren" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaMeep (6. Oktober 2008)

iveo schrieb:


> kauf dir deine zukünftigen rechner halt nicht bei aldi, dann kommt die grafikkarte auch nicht zu kurz... habe auch keinem meiner pc's probleme damit - grakas reichen von ati 1850 über nvidia 8800gts bis zu ati hd 4870 X2 mit 2gig ram ^^
> 
> bei keinem gibts probleme - tipp: tausch deine graka und hau rein
> 
> ...



Bei der Grafik von WAR kann ich mir aber schlecht vorstellen dass das an der Graka liegen kann . 
Ich kann an der Grafik einstellen was ich will , an den FPS ändert sich nix ( 8800GTX ) . 
Dafür ist mein E6600 im szenario voll am anschlag ( beide Kerne bei 100% auslastung ) .


----------



## Thunderbrace (6. Oktober 2008)

schon mal an aufrüsten gedacht ich habe auch nur einen 

Amd x2 4400++ 
Geforce 7800gts 
und 2 gb ram 

und bei mir läuft es wunderbar ohne Ruckler... ihrgendwas macht ihr woh falsch vielleicht mal an defragmentieren denken ;-) oder mal ein wenig platz auf der Festplatte machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cab94 (6. Oktober 2008)

ja hab ich auch alles schon gemacht. mich wunderts nur das von einem auf den anderen Tag alles anderst ist. Das hab bisher noch mit keinem anderen Game erlebt sonst alle Spiele laufen SUUUPER!


----------



## Dunkelhorn (6. Oktober 2008)

Areson schrieb:


> Hallo Leute. Erst mal muss ich sagen, dass ich WAR eigentlich sehr gern spiele. Aber nach einigen Diashow-Szenarios hab ich das Spiel dann doch wieder aus gemacht. So langsam geht mir dieses Geruckel total auf die Nerven. Jeden Knopf muss man mehrfach anklicken damit die Aktion dann endlich auch mal ausgeführt wird. Ich hab mir dann noch mal die Verpackung angeschaut und mir die Minimum Systemanforderungen durchgelesen. Mir kann einer erzählen was er will, aber mit dem angegeben System kann man das Spiel NIEMALS spielen.
> 
> Anforderungen laut Verpackung:
> 
> ...



Ich weis nicht was die Jungs von Mythic gemacht haben aber seit dem 04.10.läuft das game sehr sehr flüssig und ich habe einen PC der nur knapp über den Mindesanforderungen ist.  P4 3,2 Ghz. 2GB RAM und Nvidia 6700 GT 

Samstag und Sonntag hab ich auf der niedrigsten Grafik einstellung mit Animation hoch sonst alles auf ganz niedrig flüssig geqzuestet. und an Öffentlichen Quests teilgenommen. Die Szenarios liefen auch flüssig. hab viel und gerne PVP gespielt. Ich allerdings noch Win XP wie das auf VISTA aussieht das ja von Grund auf schon mehr leistung alleine für das Betriebsystem benötigt weis ich nicht. Auf Win XP läuft es selbst mit meinen Rechner echt spielbar. 

Wenn ich zu Weihnachten den neuen PC habe zocke ich nur noch WAR und verpisse mich aus WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DrBakterius (6. Oktober 2008)

Edimasta schrieb:


> Keine Probleme mit WAR. Haben die betroffenen Leute schon mal nachgedacht ihr System zu bereinigen und ev. auch dort auf Fehlersuche zu gehen?
> Ich verstehe dass es für euch einfacher ist immer der Spieleschmiede die Schuld zu geben, die wollen ja prinzipiell nur alle abzocken und sind das Böse in Person
> 
> 
> ...



Für dich wiederhole ich mich gerne nochmal:




DrBakterius schrieb:


> Ich kann diesen blöden Müll nicht mehr hören! (...)
> 
> An alle Schlaumeier, die aus irgendwelchen Gründen flüssig spielen können: hättet ihr das Thema von Anfang an verfolgt, wüsstet ihr, dass bereits Rechner neu aufgesetzt, Festplatten defragmentiert, Speicher erweitert, Grafikkarten und/oder CPU´s ausgetauscht, Treiber erneuert, sämtliche erdenklichen Einstellungen ausprobiert, das Spiel mehrfach erneut installiert, Addons installiert, Rechner gereinigt, Lüfter ersetzt und/oder ergänzt und wahrscheinlich auch diverse Gottheiten angerufen wurden, ohne dass es zu einem sichtbaren Erfolg führte.
> Es liegt halt irgendwo am Code und bedarf eines Patches! Ipso facto - Punkt, Aus, Ende! /Aushilfs-IT-Kommentare off! Comprende?
> ...


----------



## the)best (6. Oktober 2008)

Hab gehört das im Szenario z.B. jede Sekunde die ganzen Buffs abgefragt werden und das eigtl. der Hauptgrund ist warum es im Szenario meistens so stark lagt. Mann muss sich halt noch dazu denken, wenn dann alle noch Zaubern etc. ruckelt es natürlich. Hab auch gehört das es ein Tool dafür gibt damit man diese Buff abfrage auf 2 sek. umstellen kann und danach sollte es nicht mehr laggen. Muss mal mein Kumpel fragen wie das tool heißt.


----------



## Siccaria (6. Oktober 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Ich muss auch wissen welches Benzin ich zu tanken habe, wenn ich ein Auto fahre und kann nicht sagen "Eh ich hab immer Super getankt und nun wars aber ein Diesel Auto, Ford hat mich verarscht/betrogen!"


Um beim Deinem Vergleich zu bleiben: Der Unterschied wäre eher wieviel ROZ ich tanken muss oder welches Öltyp der richtige ist für den Wagen und die Bedingungen... und auch da verlasse ich mich drauf was der Hersteller mir vorgibt. 
Oder würdest Du mir sagen ich darf nur fahren wenn ich den Wagen auch komplett selbst auseinander und wieder zusammenbauen kann? Ich kanns nicht - und die meisten andren Autofahrer könntens auch nicht.
Stimmt die Angabe nicht und die Karre bleibt deswegen irgendwann liegen würde ich mir auch ein wenig verschaukelt vorkommen - und vermutlich eine Beschwerde beim Hersteller einlegen (mit vermutlich sogar ganz guten Chancen eine Entschädigung rauszubekommen wenns hart auf hart käme). 

Diesel wäre in diesem Zusammenhang eher ein Mac oder sonst irgendein komplett anderes System. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Orthwin (6. Oktober 2008)

das tool heisst BuffThrottle

übrigens ich habe keine probleme mit war ausser vielleicht der latenz
alles auf high und aa auf 4 --> rückelfrei


----------



## Kaeppiman84 (6. Oktober 2008)

Es ist müßig, sich über "falsche" Systemanforderungsangaben auf Spielverpackungen zu beschweren. Die Hersteller können nicht für jede Kombi von CPU und Grafikkarte (ggf. noch andere Komponenten) Eine geht-geht nicht Tabelle auf die Spielverpackung drucken. 

Man kann froh sein, wenn auf der Verpackung eine Auswahl von mehreren Grafikkarten oder CPUs steht, mit denen das Spiel läuft. Das ist ja bei vielen Spielen der Fall. Seid lieber froh, dass sich die Hersteller mehr mit Patchen und Problembeseitigung befassen, als mit der Korrektur solcher (m.M.n.) minderwertiger Probleme.


----------



## Sharymir (6. Oktober 2008)

Areson schrieb:


> Hallo Leute. Erst mal muss ich sagen, dass ich WAR eigentlich sehr gern spiele. Aber nach einigen Diashow-Szenarios hab ich das Spiel dann doch wieder aus gemacht. So langsam geht mir dieses Geruckel total auf die Nerven. .....






Ja...ich stimme Dir absolut zu.Normalerweise sollte man Firmen die solche Praktiken wie GOA ihr eigen nennen absolut meiden.Der Kunde wird heute nur noch geschröpft und verar****....

Und die Umfrage zeigts ja...wirklich stören abgezockt zu werden tuts kaum jermanden...kein Wunder das Firmen wie GOA zB dann die Kunden so hinters Licht führt.

Im Prinziep ist das Betrug....ABER es läuft ja.....auch wenns sich todruckelt.Ich find sowas einfach schmutzig und billig.


Mfg


----------



## DaMeep (6. Oktober 2008)

Sharymir schrieb:


> Ja...ich stimme Dir absolut zu.Normalerweise sollte man Firmen die solche Praktiken wie GOA ihr eigen nennen absolut meiden.Der Kunde wird heute nur noch geschröpft und verar****....
> 
> Und die Umfrage zeigts ja...wirklich stören abgezockt zu werden tuts kaum jermanden...kein Wunder das Firmen wie GOA zB dann die Kunden so hinters Licht führt.
> 
> ...



Man hätte die Umfrage auch in "WAR läuft gut" und WAR läuft schlecht" umbenennen können . 
Denn warum soll ich mich verarscht fühlen wenn das Spiel läuft wie es soll ?


----------



## Sharymir (6. Oktober 2008)

Areson schrieb:


> ... *Es wäre wirklich schade, wenn das Spiel wegen den Rucklern noch den Bach runter geht.* Es gibt ja nun schon mehr Leute die sich darüber beschweren oder sogar ihr ACC´s wieder verkaufen.




Nein wäre es nicht!Dann würden vielleicht mal nach und nach Firmen die Augen aufgehen das verbugte,unausgegorene BETAProdukte nichts beim Kunden verloren haben!!!

Du bestellst Dir doch auch nicht nen Jägerschnitzel mit Pommes...das Schnitzel kommt roh bei Dir als Gast an und hälst den Mund isst und zahlst dann,oder???




Mfg


----------



## Siccaria (6. Oktober 2008)

DaMeep schrieb:


> Man hätte die Umfrage auch in "WAR läuft gut" und WAR läuft schlecht" umbenennen können .
> Denn warum soll ich mich verarscht fühlen wenn das Spiel läuft wie es soll ?


Weil das Spiel u.U nicht läuft obwohl es laut Herstellerangaben laufen sollte. 
Verstehe umgekehrt nicht warum das für so viele kein Problem zu sein scheint?


----------



## DaMeep (6. Oktober 2008)

Siccaria schrieb:


> Weil das Spiel u.U nicht läuft obwohl es laut Herstellerangaben laufen sollte.
> Verstehe umgekehrt nicht warum das für so viele kein Problem zu sein scheint?



Das ist ja richtig . Aber schau dir die umfrage doch mal an . 
Da steht " Ja, eindeutiger Betrug. Das Spiel ist mit diesen Anforderungen nicht spielbar. " 
Das ist bei mir nicht der Fall . 
Und zudem berichten einige mit eher schwachen Rechnern das es bei ihnen ordentlich läuft . 
Daher kann ich das nicht einschätzen .


----------



## Orthwin (6. Oktober 2008)

Cab94 schrieb:


> <schnips>
> 
> Mein System :
> 
> ...



Vista 32 bit adressiert max. ~2,38 gb mit der Grafikkarte (habe die selbe)
der 3 GB Bug ensteht durch SP

ein 64bit system löst dein Problem 100%, ich hatte auch solches Problem mit 32bit system seit ich 64bit habe bin ich meine sorgen los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draco1985 (6. Oktober 2008)

Ogil schrieb:


> Richtig - wenn man ansatzweise ein wenig technisches Verstaendnis hat (und die unterstelle ich Dir einfach mal, wenn Du spaeter eine Ausbildung im IT-Bereich gemacht hast). Wer keine Ahnung hat sollte bitte nicht sinnlos rumprobieren - denn das fuehrt nur zu Problemen. Wenn jemand keine Ahnung hat -> sich helfen lassen, PC einrichten lassen und nix verstellen. Schon garnicht, wenn man irgendwo irgendwas gelesen hat. Und schon ueberhaupt garnicht, wenn da steht "es kann garnix passsieren"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Irgendwo muss man ja anfangen. Und Softwarefehler lassen sich ja noch vergleichsweise einfach wieder beheben, wir reden ja hier auch nicht vom Übertakten (wo man wirklich Mist bauen und sich die Kiste zerschießen kann) oder dem Konfigurieren einer Domäne (um etwas professioneller zu werden). Dinge im (dafür gedachten und auch ziemlich idiotensicheren) Treibermenü einzustellen ist ja nun wirklich Kinderkram. Und wenn man sich nicht sicher ist, was eine Einstellung bewirken kann - Google. Hat mir bisher immer gut geholfen.

Technisches Verständnis braucht man dafür nicht unbedingt. Ich verstehe z.B. auch nicht WIE Antialiasing im Detail funktioniert. Ich weiß nur was es macht und dass ich im Regelfall besser die Finger davon lasse, weil ich dadurch meiner Performance schade. Dass es bei WAR genau andersrum ist hat mich auch erstaunt - wieder was gelernt.

Oder, um mal ein anderes, persönliches Beispiel zu nehmen: Mein kleiner Bruder ist jetzt nicht gerade unbedarft in Sachen PC. Neulich bekam ich den Anruf, dass "WAR nicht geht". Erstes Augenverdrehen meinerseits, weil natürlich unheimlich präzise Fehlerbeschreibung... Nachdem er mir die Fehlermeldung diktierte war eigentlich klar, dass da irgendeine Direct-X-bezogene DLL fehlt.
"Okay," dachte ich mir, "wenn's nur das ist..." und riet ihm etwas blauäugig, doch einfach die neuste Direct-X Version zu ziehen und zu installieren.
Antwort: "Öhhhh... Woher krieg ich die?"
-> Resultat: Zweites Augenverdrehen.
Ich: "Auch grad keine Ahnung, google mal 'Direct X Download', dann findest du das schon."
Er: "Och nöööö, kein Bock, komm du mal her und mach das für mich."
-> Resultat: Ich hab kommentarlos aufgelegt.

Unwissenheit ist per se keine Schande, aber Faulheit schon.


----------



## Siccaria (6. Oktober 2008)

DaMeep schrieb:


> Das ist ja richtig . Aber schau dir die umfrage doch mal an .
> Da steht " Ja, eindeutiger Betrug. Das Spiel ist mit diesen Anforderungen nicht spielbar. "
> Das ist bei mir nicht der Fall .
> Und zudem berichten einige mit eher schwachen Rechnern das es bei ihnen ordentlich läuft .
> Daher kann ich das nicht einschätzen .


Die Formulierung ist etwas zu extrem gewählt, da stimm ich zu. 
Ganz sauber ist die Packungsangabe imo trotzdem nicht, es ist nicht davon auszugehen das WAR auf einem Rechner mit besagter Spezifikation (auf niedrigester Stufe bei allen Einstellungen wohlgemerkt) in der Regel problemlos auszuführen ist.


----------



## mezo (6. Oktober 2008)

viele probleme sind auch nicht von dir abhängig. ich konnte nach release kein stück flüssig spielen, nach dem patch aber schon, selbst mit meinem min sys. mein bruder ist sogar genau drauf und es läuft bei ihm besser als bei mir. es gibt/gab auch leute mit highend systemen die warhammer nicht flüssig spielen können. Ich denk mal das nach und nach noch an der performance gearbeitet wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die engine hat in doac nicht so einen leistungshungrigen eindruck gemacht und so wie es momentan bei mir läuft kann ich das bestädigen.


----------



## Farodien (6. Oktober 2008)

Verstehe die Diskussion nicht, ich kaufe mir doch heute kein Game mehr, wenn mein Rechner doch 3 oder mehr Jahre auf dem buckel hat! Warum.....schaut euch die Entwicklung an, sowohl in der Hardware als auch in der Software! Ja und minimale Systemanforderungen heisst numal auch minimaler Spielgenuß und das weiss ich vorher und wer das nicht einsieht hat selber schuld, aber entschuldigt, wer das nicht einsieht, dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen!

Es ist immer das gleiche, bei AOC schreien sie weil aufgrund der SUPER Grafik nicht mehr als 48 Leute im Battle kämpfen können, bei WoW schreien sie weil die Grafik mittlerweile so schlecht ist und nach dem Addon wahrscheinlich weil die so gute Effekte eingefügt haben, das es wieder Ruckelt, das gleiche bei WAR und bei allen anderen neuen Spielen in Zukunft.

Bezahlt mal weniger für MMO´s und Spart auf einen Rechner oder Spielt sie und kauft euch einen Rechner, Spielt sie und lebt damit wie es läuft ( Ihr seit eine Minderheit mit den alten Rechnern) oder hört einfach auf zu Meckern!

Sicher ist es Ärgerlich, aber da kann weder der Hersteller noch euer Nachbar war dafür! Bald ist Weihnachen, fragt die Oma, den Opa....die lassen immer was springen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (6. Oktober 2008)

Also ich merke nix davon. WAR lässt sich gut uf der maximalen Grafikeinstellung spielen. Klar hin und wieder ein kleiner ruckler, aber sowas merkt man praktisch nicht.
Also ich fühl mich total wohl in der Welt von Warhammer! xD


----------



## jeNoova (6. Oktober 2008)

Das sind die MINDESTANFORDERUNGEN.

Und laufen tut es doch?

Das es in nem Szenario bei dir laggt ist halt Pech.

Es gibt nicht umsonst Mindest und Empfohlene Anforderungen.


----------



## joekay (6. Oktober 2008)

Könnte es sein, dass manche von euch nicht von Mythic/EA/GOA hinters Licht geführt wurden sondern von der Firma, die ihnen den PC verkauft hat?


----------



## Roy1971 (6. Oktober 2008)

Siccaria schrieb:


> Weil das Spiel u.U nicht läuft obwohl es laut Herstellerangaben laufen sollte.
> Verstehe umgekehrt nicht warum das für so viele kein Problem zu sein scheint?


Weils schlicht und ergreifend einwandfrei läuft... bei mir zumindest


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. Oktober 2008)

jeNoova schrieb:


> Es gibt nicht umsonst Mindest und Empfohlene Anforderungen.



Das verstehen die meisten aber nicht...
sie meinen "Cool hab die Mindestanforderungen also kann ich auch super zocken!"
Das die Mindestanforderungen gerade mal da sind, damit man das Spiel überhaupt starten kann verstehen bzw. wollen sie garnicht verstehen....


----------



## Amarant (6. Oktober 2008)

Ichhabe wirklich keine Ruckler, und mein System ist nicht besser als genannte hier.

Vista !
Core2Duo, E6850
4GB Ram (jedoch nur 3 genutzt im Moment)
MSI GeForce 8800 GT 512 MB
MSI MB NVidia 650

1680 Auflösung 16:10
4x Antialiasing (Treiber)
8x Anisotropie (Treiber)

Also wirklich nicht HighEnd und ob mans glaubt oder nicht, das Spiel läuft mit 40-60 fps. Auch in Scenarios gibt es absolut KEIN Ruckeln. Nichtmal annähernd. 

Natürlich muss so ein Rechner die Grafik packen, wenn auch Crysis ziemlich auf max läuft. Aber die genannten Systeme hier müssen es auch packen.

Das einzige das bei mir abundzu Ruckler verursacht ist meine 1000er DSL Leitung. Wenn ich zb Caste sehe ich den Gegner noch still stehen und plötzlich steht er genau vor mir, ohne den Weg hergelaufen zu sein. Warp also so in der Art. Das kann aber auch ein Bug sein, keine Ahnung. Ansonsten super flüssig.


----------



## Bridaric (6. Oktober 2008)

Das Problem ist einfach nur das ihr AA und AF im Treiber auf Maximum stellen müsst. Ich hab gleich den Rest auch noch hochgedreht (VSync ein etc.). Dann läuft es ruckelfrei, war zumindest bei mir so. Das gilt natürlich nur für gute Systeme. Die haben intern im Clienten noch nen Fehler drin. BuffThrottle Addon verbessert es auch bei Massenschlachten.

Bei vielen *guten* Rechnern besteht momentan das Problem. Stellt einfach die Qualität im Treiber so hoch es geht, wenn ihr Probleme mit der Performance habt. Hört sich dumm an ist aber so.


----------



## Dentus (6. Oktober 2008)

Bridaric schrieb:


> Das Problem ist einfach nur das ihr AA und AF im Treiber auf Maximum stellen müsst. Ich hab gleich den Rest auch noch hochgedreht (VSync ein etc.). Dann läuft es ruckelfrei, war zumindest bei mir so. Das gilt natürlich nur für gute Systeme. Die haben intern im Clienten noch nen Fehler drin. BuffThrottle Addon verbessert es auch bei Massenschlachten.
> 
> Bei vielen *guten* Rechnern besteht momentan das Problem. Stellt einfach die Qualität im Treiber so hoch es geht, wenn ihr Probleme mit der Performance habt. Hört sich dumm an ist aber so.


Das kann ich bestätigen. Alles auf maximum im Treiber hat mir einen Gewinn von mehr als 30 Frames gebracht...mag man kaum glauben weils auch direkt 100 mal schöner aussieht


----------



## Dragull (6. Oktober 2008)

Operating System: Windows Vista™ Home Premium (6.0, Build 6001) Service Pack 1 (6001.vistasp1_gdr.080425-1930)
           Language: German (Regional Setting: German)
System Manufacturer: FUJITSU SIEMENS
       System Model: MS-7293VP
               BIOS: Phoenix - AwardBIOS v6.00PG
          Processor: Intel® Core(tm)2 CPU          6400  @ 2.13GHz (2 CPUs), ~2.1GHz
             Memory: 1022MB RAM
          Page File: 1156MB used, 1191MB available

    DirectX Version: DirectX 10

     DxDiag Version: 6.00.6001.18000 32bit Unicode


und bei mir ruckels leider auch  und spiel mini an anforderund hab alles aus geschaltet ^^


----------



## jörgk (6. Oktober 2008)

huhu,

dann schreib mal den siemens haufen an und frag was die dir da zusammen geschraubt haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich kanns nur noch mal sagen-->das spiel rennt,selbst auf nem alten pentium 4 mit 3 ghz, 2 gb ram und ner ati 3650,die kiste habe ich heute für meine frau bissel aufgerüstet-->bis jetzt kein ruckler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D00mwalker (6. Oktober 2008)

extecy schrieb:


> was war bei dir so bei hdro ?
> 
> hast du Bananen gesehen oder Äpfel auf dem bildschirmen oder was auch immer
> 
> aussage 3 klasse setzen 6......




Hast du Bananen gesehen oder Äpfel auf dem Bildschrim(EN?) oder was auch immer ?...rest...?

Aussage eines 3. Klässlers - setzen 6!


Ich hoffe ich habe deinen deutschen Gemüsegarten richtig übersetzt oO. Schlaue Commis machen wegen der rosaroten WAR Brille und dann 
nicht einmal geringe Grundkenntnisse haben oO.


----------



## Farodien (6. Oktober 2008)

Dragull schrieb:


> Operating System: Windows Vista™ Home Premium (6.0, Build 6001) Service Pack 1 (6001.vistasp1_gdr.080425-1930)
> Language: German (Regional Setting: German)
> System Manufacturer: FUJITSU SIEMENS
> System Model: MS-7293VP
> ...



Deine Grafikkarte ist nicht ersichtlich, aber dein Arbeitsspeicher von 1GB Ram ist definitiv zuwenig, selbst für Vista sollte man schon 2 GB haben, empfehle dir 4 GB mindestens 800er Speicher wenn es dein Board verträgt ( schau bitte vorher Nach!!! ) für ca. 60 Euronen.


----------



## Bridaric (6. Oktober 2008)

> Operating System: Windows Vista™ Home Premium (6.0, Build 6001) Service Pack 1 (6001.vistasp1_gdr.080425-1930)
> Language: German (Regional Setting: German)
> System Manufacturer: FUJITSU SIEMENS
> System Model: MS-7293VP
> ...



Das es bei 1GB RAM unter Windows Vista ruckelt, verwundert mich nicht wirklich.


----------



## Farodien (6. Oktober 2008)

D00mwalker schrieb:


> Hast du Bananen gesehen oder Äpfel auf dem Bildschrim(EN?) oder was auch immer ?...rest...?
> 
> Aussage eines 3. Klässlers - setzen 6!
> 
> ...




Dann erkläre mir doch bitte noch schnell was Bildschrim(en) sind?

Wenn schon klugscheissen dann richtig.....stell dich in die Ecke und schäme dich!!


----------



## RomanGV1 (6. Oktober 2008)

Nein, ich fühle mich nicht betrogen oder verarscht.
Fertig.


----------



## Amko (6. Oktober 2008)

Areson schrieb:


> Hallo Leute. Erst mal muss ich sagen, dass ich WAR eigentlich sehr gern spiele. Aber nach einigen Diashow-Szenarios hab ich das Spiel dann doch wieder aus gemacht. So langsam geht mir dieses Geruckel total auf die Nerven. Jeden Knopf muss man mehrfach anklicken damit die Aktion dann endlich auch mal ausgeführt wird. Ich hab mir dann noch mal die Verpackung angeschaut und mir die Minimum Systemanforderungen durchgelesen. Mir kann einer erzählen was er will, aber mit dem angegeben System kann man das Spiel NIEMALS spielen.
> 
> Anforderungen laut Verpackung:
> 
> ...




Hab nen p4 3,4ghz 1gb rsm, 7300 gt 

und es ruckelt NUR in den städten

szenarios usw.. dauerhaft ~30 fps .. :>

kA was ihr habt ..

installiert ma buffthrottle das hilft n bissi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ansonsten kA, alles auf minimum setzen und bei der graka auch einstellen das kein AA und AF gezeigt werden, dann geht das schon.

Zudem hab ich mir tzd noch n gb ram bestellt, dann wirds vlt n bisschen besser in den städten ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ansonsten auf die neusten chipsätze warten und instant high end pc kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roxxhy (6. Oktober 2008)

japp finde zwar nicht dass es ein betrug , aber schon iwie schade...

dachte mit meinen mittelmäßigen pc ( 3,4 ghz , 1,5gb ram , radeon 1900 gt ) ,
läuft das spiel schon .. aber nix da , naja neuer pc zu teuer jetzt war aufgegeben und ne xbox 360 gekauft.

Lohnt sich mehr..
Trotzdem euch noch viel Spaß dabei.

so long roxxhy


----------



## SARodiRIEL (6. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab mal im Freundeskreis rumgefragt ob irgendjemand Performance Probleme hat... gabs keine. Bei mir selbst auch nicht. Ist doch logisch das ein Spiel das technisch anspruchsvoll ist auf euren alten WoW-Kisten nicht flüssig läuft. Freut euch schonmal auf euren Lich-King, dann hat WoW auch endlich mal (zumindest teilweise) dynamische Schatten, und glaubt ihr etwa das es dann bei euch noch flüssig läuft? Also bevor ihr die Software oder gar Mythic beschuldigt rüstet lieber mal auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siccaria (6. Oktober 2008)

SARodiRIEL schrieb:


> Ich hab mal im Freundeskreis rumgefragt ob irgendjemand Performance Probleme hat... gabs keine. Bei mir selbst auch nicht. Ist doch logisch das ein Spiel das technisch anspruchsvoll ist auf euren alten WoW-Kisten nicht flüssig läuft. Freut euch schonmal auf euren Lich-King, dann hat WoW auch endlich mal (zumindest teilweise) dynamische Schatten, und glaubt ihr etwa das es dann bei euch noch flüssig läuft? Also bevor ihr die Software oder gar Mythic beschuldigt rüstet lieber mal auf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Oh, das Totschlagargument 'wer an WAR einen Fehler findet muss ein WoW Fanboi sein'? Wie arm. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich spiele WAR weils mir besser gefällt als WoW, deswegen werd ich aber nicht automatisch blind und sehe - bei allen Vorteilen die mich dazu bringen mich eben für WAR zu entscheiden - dennoch auch das es berechtigte Kritikpunkte an 'meinem' Spiel geben kann.

Und was das Aufrüsten angeht: genau das habe ich getan und es läuft ja auch seitdem. 
Ist aber auch nicht der Punkt des Threads, ebenso steht die Tatsache das es nunmal bestimmte Leistungsmindestgrenzen gibt wenn man ein neues Spiel in seiner vollen Pracht geniessen will. 

Worum es hier geht ist folgendes:
Ist es eine Form von Betrug wenn die Mindestanforderungen die auf einer Spieleverpackung stehen bei einer nicht unerheblichen Anzahl Leuten nicht ausreichen das Spiel auch tatsächlich nutzen zu können, wenn auch nur bei eingeschränkten Grafikoptionen?
Meine Antwort wäre: ja.


----------



## Draco1985 (6. Oktober 2008)

Siccaria schrieb:


> Worum es hier geht ist folgendes:
> Ist es eine Form von Betrug wenn die Mindestanforderungen die auf einer Spieleverpackung stehen bei einer nicht unerheblichen Anzahl Leuten nicht ausreichen das Spiel auch tatsächlich nutzen zu können, wenn auch nur bei eingeschränkten Grafikoptionen?
> Meine Antwort wäre: ja.



Wenn dem so wäre, dann könntest du so ziemlich jeden Publisher verklagen den es gibt. Mindestanforderungen sind Mindestanforderungen und nicht "Spiel läuft gut"-Anforderungen. Ihr könnt das Spiel damit starten, das ist alles was diese Anforderungen aussagen. Ob es wirklich spielbar ist steht auf nem ganz anderen Blatt. Such dir Spiele aus deinem Regal und vergleich die dort angegebenen "Mindestanforderungen" mit dem, was Spielezeitschriften als das absolute Minimum zum spielen herausgefunden haben - da liegen meistens Welten dazwischen. Ich verstehe wirklich nicht wieso bei WAR auf einmal Leute über etwas meckern, was den Käufern seit Jahren am Allerwertesten vorbeigeht.

Und nenne mich voreingenommen, aber ich bin auch der Meinung dass es daran liegt dass vor allem WoW mit Kisten aus dem letzten Jahrhundert (wortwörtllich) spielbar war und da keine Sau auf die Anforderungen geachtet hat. Und jetzt kommt auf einmal ein Spiel heraus, das nicht auf jeder Gurke spielbar ist die Opa noch im Keller stehen hatte - Skandal!!!

Mal davon abgesehen LÄUFT WAR ja scheinbar auf einigen Rechnern auch unterhalb der Mindestanforderungen und auch auf ein paar High-End-Kisten aus unerklärlichen Gründen nicht. Das ist aber kein Grund "Betrug!" zu schreien, sondern liegt an Problemen mit dem Client und/oder dem jeweiligen System, die noch behoben werden müssen. Mythic hat sicher nicht aus boshafter Absicht heraus den Client so gestrickt, dass er auf bestimmten Systemen nicht läuft - und genau das unterstellt der Begriff "Betrug".


----------



## amon101x (6. Oktober 2008)

Anfangs wari ch auch enttäuscht weil es mit meinem

alten pc:

p4 3ghz 
Nvidia FX 5700
und 2gb ram


nur auf minimalsten details maximal 20 fps gebracht hatte ..

nungut hab für 500€ eingekauft:

Intel C2D E8400 (2x3ghz)
Gainward HD 4850 (OC'ed)
4gb ram

den cpu hab ich dann auf 2x 4ghz getaktet das spiel läuft konstant mit 4x AA 16x AF und maximaler auflösung mit 90fps min.



Da ich jetzt einen neuen PC hab kann ich nru sagen das ich damals sehr enttäuscht war als ich den alten pc noch hatte.

Mittlerweile ist das mir egal. Ich hoffe für die anderen die keine Geld zum Aufrüsten haben noch Performance patches kommen!

mfg


----------



## Derigon (6. Oktober 2008)

Dragull schrieb:


> Operating System: Windows Vista™ Home Premium (6.0, Build 6001) Service Pack 1 (6001.vistasp1_gdr.080425-1930)
> [...]
> Memory: 1022MB RAM
> 
> ...



bei dir ist das Probelm, dass du zu wenig RAm hast.

1gb RAM, Vista und ein MMO sind zu viel für deinen Comp, besonders auch weil dein CPU nicht der aller stärkste ist.

Ich würde mal sagen mit 1-2GB mehr rückelts nur noch nen 1/8 so stark 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. Oktober 2008)

Derigon schrieb:


> 1gb RAM, Vista und ein MMO sind zu viel für deinen Comp



Das ist sowieso immer das lustigste, wenn jemand Vista hat und nur 1 GB Ram und sich DANN auch noch beschwert...


----------



## Verce (6. Oktober 2008)

lol für vista wird als *mindestanforderung* schon 2gb angegeben........ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Derigon (6. Oktober 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Das ist sowieso immer das lustigste, wenn jemand Vista hat und nur 1 GB Ram und sich DANN auch noch beschwert...


tjo so isses halt...

Aber ich habe Ultimate und mit 8gb vorgesorgt...hätte auch 16 genommen, die kann aber mein MB nicht verwalten =(


----------



## Siccaria (6. Oktober 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Wenn dem so wäre, dann könntest du so ziemlich jeden Publisher verklagen den es gibt. Mindestanforderungen sind Mindestanforderungen und nicht "Spiel läuft gut"-Anforderungen. Ihr könnt das Spiel damit starten, das ist alles was diese Anforderungen aussagen. Ob es wirklich spielbar ist steht auf nem ganz anderen Blatt. Such dir Spiele aus deinem Regal und vergleich die dort angegebenen "Mindestanforderungen" mit dem, was Spielezeitschriften als das absolute Minimum zum spielen herausgefunden haben - da liegen meistens Welten dazwischen. Ich verstehe wirklich nicht wieso bei WAR auf einmal Leute über etwas meckern, was den Käufern seit Jahren am Allerwertesten vorbeigeht.


Nochmal... (und ich werde das solange wiederholen bis es tatsächlich auch jeder zur Kenntnis genommen hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Wenn alle Publisher es auch bei den Mindestanforderungen mit der Wahrheit nicht so genau nehmen mögen - dann bleibt eine Lüge trotzdem eine Lüge. 
Schliesslich behaupten auch so ziemlich alle Zigarettenhersteller ihre Produkte seien nicht schädlich... und müssen dennoch den Warnhinweis auf die Packung drucken.
Ebenso würde ich das auch im Forum eines jeden anderen Spieles schreiben das ich spiele, nur das ich eben nunmal WAR spiele und es mir deshalb bei diesem Spiel aufgestossen ist. 

Und auch das Argument 'Mindestanforderungen sagen nur an das man das Spiel starten, nicht das man es spielen kann' halte ich für sinnlos. Ich glaube nicht das irgendwer sich ein komplettes Spiel kauft um sich den Trailer anzusehen und sich nach der Charerstellung an einem Crash to Desktop zu erfreuen.

Die Formulierung 'Betrug' habe ich auch nicht im Zusammenhang mit anderen Fehlern im Spiel verwendet, sondern im Bezug auf etwas das vermutlich wohl kaum versehentlich passiert ist: nämlich dem Aufdruck auf der Packung. Und auch unter XP wirst du mit 1GB WAR nicht ohne regelmässige Abstürze spielen können. 
Meiner Auffassung nach verstösst das durchaus gegen das Verbraucherrecht da es eine irreführende Bedingung ist unter der eine Ware geliefert bzw. eine Dienstleistung erbracht wird. Eine Täuschung über solche Sachverhalte nennt man gemeinhin... Betrug.


----------



## Draco1985 (6. Oktober 2008)

Siccaria schrieb:


> Nochmal... (und ich werde das solange wiederholen bis es tatsächlich auch jeder zur Kenntnis genommen hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Und egal wie oft du es wiederholst - es wird dadurch nicht richtiger.



> Wenn alle Publisher es auch bei den Mindestanforderungen mit der Wahrheit nicht so genau nehmen mögen - dann bleibt eine Lüge trotzdem eine Lüge.



Es ist aber keine Lüge. Du kannst das Spiel starten, das ist alles was die Mindestanforderungen aussagen. Alleine dadurch dass daneben "Empfohlen:" steht wird das doch ziemlich deutlich. Das was du unter Mindestanforderungen verstehst/unbedingt verstehen willst sind die SystemEMPFEHLUNGEN. Daran ist weder etwas beschönigt noch gelogen.



> Und auch das Argument 'Mindestanforderungen sagen nur an das man das Spiel starten, nicht das man es spielen kann' halte ich für sinnlos. Ich glaube nicht das irgendwer sich ein komplettes Spiel kauft um sich den Trailer anzusehen und sich nach der Charerstellung an einem Crash to Desktop zu erfreuen.



Wenn jemand die Angaben nicht versteht, dann kann ich dazu nur sagen - Pech gehabt.



> Die Formulierung 'Betrug' habe ich auch nicht im Zusammenhang mit anderen Fehlern im Spiel verwendet, sondern im Bezug auf etwas das vermutlich wohl kaum versehentlich passiert ist: nämlich dem Aufdruck auf der Packung. Und auch unter XP wirst du mit 1GB WAR nicht ohne regelmässige Abstürze spielen können.
> Meiner Auffassung nach verstösst das durchaus gegen das Verbraucherrecht da es eine irreführende Bedingung ist unter der eine Ware geliefert bzw. eine Dienstleistung erbracht wird. Eine Täuschung über solche Sachverhalte nennt man gemeinhin... Betrug.



Wenn du mal genauer hinsiehst wirst du feststellen dass dir als Käufer nirgendwo suggeriert wurde, dass du mit den Mindestanforderungen flüssig spielen kannst. Insofern liegt keine Vortäuschung und damit auch kein Betrug vor. Das mag dir gefallen oder nicht, aber es ist einfach eine Tatsache. Da lässt sich nichts, aber auch GAR nichts anfechten. Egal was du behauptest gedacht zu haben, das Gegenargument wird immer sein, dass dir nirgendwo etwas in dieser Art zugesichert wurde.

Und die Moral von der Geschicht? Traue der Verpackungsaufschrift nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SirDamatadore (6. Oktober 2008)

@Draco1985 

Jetzt möchte ich mal gerne von dir geschrieben bekommen, warum der Hersteller die Daten drauf schreibt, wenn es doch unverbindliche  Zahlen sind?


----------



## jörgk (6. Oktober 2008)

so,

und ich auch zum letzten mal in diesem sinnlosen geschreibsel hier.

Und auch unter XP wirst du mit 1GB WAR nicht ohne regelmässige Abstürze spielen können. 

auch hier kann ich dir sagen,dass rennt ohne probs auf meinem mac mit 1gb ram. ich denke jetzt wirste ganz abdrehen. aber du kannst dich noch so sehr aufregen wie du willst, das sind fakten. das liegt an dem billigmist von pc´s die den markt überschwemmt haben (null abstimmung usw)...... wie gesagt bei unserem p4 rechner (ebenfalls billig müll von media-market) mussten wir auch auf 2gb hoch damit es spielbar wurde........beim mac sieht es halt wieder ganz anders aus, warum dürfte klar sein......... 

ps.-beide rechner sind ca. 4,5 jahre alt !

also vorsicht mit solchen aussagen,die gehen schnell nach hinten los !


----------



## Rashnuk (6. Oktober 2008)

3,2GHZ 
1GB Ram
GeForce 6600 GT 256MB

__________
 Läuft wie Sau die Szenarios gehen mit oft kommenden Lag-Wellen je nachdem Sonntags ists eh am schlimmsten ,- Also es liegt auch an den Lags nicht nur an deinem PC.
BTW: Was auf der Verpackung steht ist die Mindest-Anforderun aber ist nicht grad zu empfehlen !

(War hatte vor 2Wochen extrem gelagt aber jetzt nicht mehr , wieso? Clone Server sind gekommen die Rettung kam und jetzt läuft das naja  ~~~ , ist ja wie gesagt Mindestanforderung )


----------



## Skarbog (6. Oktober 2008)

Areson schrieb:


> Es geht ja nicht um das Spiel an sich. Ich habe mich Monate lang auf WAR gefreut. Das Spiel ist auch gut geworden, die Klassen machen Spaß, die Szenarios gefallen mir auch gut. Alles super, wäre da nicht dieses nervende Ruckeln. Das macht den ganzen Spaß zunichte. Für mich bedeuten Mindestanforderungen , dass ich das Spiel, mit dem System, welches auf der Verpackung angegeben ist, mit niedrigen Einstellungen ruckelfrei spielen kann. Das ist bei WAR leider nicht mal annähernd der Fall. Es wäre wirklich schade, wenn das Spiel wegen den Rucklern noch den Bach runter geht. Es gibt ja nun schon mehr Leute die sich darüber beschweren oder sogar ihr ACC´s wieder verkaufen.




für dich bedeutet es das? für KEINEN Hersteller bedeutet es das.... es heißt nur das es damit startbar ist.


----------



## SirDamatadore (6. Oktober 2008)

Skarbog schrieb:


> für dich bedeutet es das? für KEINEN Hersteller bedeutet es das.... es heißt nur das es damit startbar ist.




Aber warum? 

Wenn du dir diese Frage beantwortest, dann kommst du drauf, das der Hersteller absichtlich die Angaben verschönert hat.


----------



## Verce (6. Oktober 2008)

SirDamatadore schrieb:


> Aber warum?
> 
> Wenn du dir diese Frage beantwortest, dann kommst du drauf, das der Hersteller absichtlich die Angaben verschönert hat.



und warum? weils *jeder* macht! und davon natürlich auch die verkaufszahlen abhängen.
mit den mindestanforderungen kommst du definitiv ins spiel, das reicht. 
würden die hersteller die mindestanforderungen so ausweisen dass man damit 20+ FPS hat müsste *jeder* spielehersteller seine daten abändern, damit es "fair" bleibt und keiner nachteile draus zieht, und genau deshalb wird das auch nie passiern..!


----------



## Siccaria (6. Oktober 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Es ist aber keine Lüge. Du kannst das Spiel starten, das ist alles was die Mindestanforderungen aussagen. Alleine dadurch dass daneben "Empfohlen:" steht wird das doch ziemlich deutlich. Das was du unter Mindestanforderungen verstehst/unbedingt verstehen willst sind die SystemEMPFEHLUNGEN. Daran ist weder etwas beschönigt noch gelogen.
> 
> Wenn jemand die Angaben nicht versteht, dann kann ich dazu nur sagen - Pech gehabt.
> 
> ...


Also nochmal von vorne: die Frage ob ein Verpackungsaufdruck der mich dazu bringen könnte etwas zu kaufen was mit einer guten Wahrscheinlichkeit für mich nicht nutzbar ist ist keine Sache die ich für mich persönlich als irreführend klassifiziert habe, sondern etwas das durchaus nach Allgemeinverständnis eine unsaubere Sache ist. 

Vgl. zum Beispiel unten angeführten Text. 
Ein Aufdruck auf einer Verpackung ist in diesem Sinne eine 'Äußerung bei der Ausübung eines Handels' durch ihre Aufmachung.
Die empfolene Mindestvoraussetzung ist die Angabe über die Möglichkeit die Ware zu verwenden.
Der Nutzen eines Spieles besteht nicht darin es starten zu können, er besteht darin es spielen zu können.  

_Richtlinie 2006/114/EG des Europäischen Parlaments und des Rates vom 12. Dezember 2006 über irreführende und vergleichende Werbung.

Artikel 2
Im Sinne dieser Richtlinie bedeutet
a) "Werbung" jede Äußerung bei der Ausübung eines Handels, Gewerbes, Handwerks oder freien Berufs mit dem Ziel, den Absatz von Waren oder die Erbringung von Dienstleistungen, einschließlich unbeweglicher Sachen, Rechte und Verpflichtungen, zu fördern;
b) "irreführende Werbung" jede Werbung, die in irgendeiner Weise — einschließlich ihrer Aufmachung — die Personen, an die sie sich richtet oder die von ihr erreicht werden, täuscht oder zu täuschen geeignet ist und die infolge der ihr innewohnenden Täuschung ihr wirtschaftliches Verhalten beeinflussen kann oder aus diesen Gründen einen Mitbewerber schädigt oder zu schädigen geeignet ist;
(...)
Artikel 3
Bei der Beurteilung der Frage, ob eine Werbung irreführend ist, sind alle ihre Bestandteile zu berücksichtigen, insbesondere in ihr enthaltene Angaben über:
a) die Merkmale der Waren oder Dienstleistungen wie Verfügbarkeit, Art, Ausführung, Zusammensetzung, Verfahren und Zeitpunkt der Herstellung oder Erbringung, die Zwecktauglichkeit, Verwendungsmöglichkeit, Menge, Beschaffenheit, die geographische oder kommerzielle Herkunft oder die von der Verwendung zu erwartenden Ergebnisse oder die Ergebnisse und wesentlichen Bestandteile von Tests der Waren oder Dienstleistungen;
(...)_



> und warum? weils jeder macht! und davon natürlich auch die verkaufszahlen abhängen.
> mit den mindestanforderungen kommst du definitiv ins spiel, das reicht.
> würden die hersteller die mindestanforderungen so ausweisen dass man damit 20+ FPS hat müsste jeder spielehersteller seine daten abändern, damit es "fair" bleibt und keiner nachteile draus zieht, und genau deshalb wird das auch nie passiern..!


Und wenn dadurch auch jeder Hersteller der betroffen ist irgendwann seine Verpackungshinweise auf Richtigkeit überprüfen muss. 
Ich würde nicht darauf wetten das das nie passieren wird, wie gesagt, andere Industriezweige haben da schon die grosse Keule abbekommen. Das da die PC Spiele noch etwas aussenvor sind liegt einfach daran das offensichtlich noch keine ausreichend starke Gruppe dort ihre (berechtigten) Ansprüche vorgebracht hat und daher noch keine offizielle instanz sich bewegt hat spezifisch einzugreifen. 
Letztlich ist das aber auch gar nicht das was mich persönlich gerade interessiert, mir gehts eher darum das sich eine Menge Leute einfach hinsetzen mit einer 'Na und? Jeder mogelt doch, also dürfen die das auch' Einstellung.
Mit der Einstellung kommen letztlich nur Nachteile für alle Spieler bei raus.


----------



## Orby (7. Oktober 2008)

EliteOrk schrieb:


> Findet euch damit ab: Euer so hochgelobtes WAR ist ein unsauber programmiertes Stück Müll, das in 1-2 Jahren keiner mehr spielt...
> 
> (Versucht erst garnicht mich zu steinigen, ich sitz nämlich in meinem shieldgetankten Rokh-Battleship, da kommt kein Stein durch
> 
> ...



Zu den Anfangszeiten von WOW oder EVE äußere ich mich jetzt mal lieber nicht.

SoSo Rokh-Pilot ne schicke teure sniper aber im PVP O.o 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larandera (7. Oktober 2008)

Hab nun nur den Beitrag vom Te gelesen, sonst wärs mir heut zu viel geworden xD

Also,ich kann War sogar ruckelfrei auf meinem Pc spielen,was mich sogar wundert.
Zwar eig alles auf Low, Schatten aus aber dennoch Animationen auf Hoch und Effekte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein System

Microsoft Windows XP Professional
Prozessor: AMD Ahtlon/tm) 64 Processor 3400+. 2.4 GHz
Arbeitsspeicher: 1024MB Ram
Grafikkarte: NVIDIA GeForce 7600 GS, 256MB.

Also,von daher stimmen die Daten eig schon. der Schatten frisst viel.
Und noch sehr viel verbraucht diese Buff-Abfrage. da gibt es soweit ich weis ein Addon  was das verbessern soll.

Also,ich fühl mich nicht betrogen,ich kanns spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


UNd sogar Szenarien und RvR ruckelt nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daddelopi (8. Oktober 2008)

BuffThrottle drauf machen dann ruckelt auch nix mehr im Szenario..war zumindest bei mir so 
hab q9450 geforce 9800gtx+ 4gb ram vista64 und hatte im szenario immer solche millisekunden ruckler..des addon drauf und nu läuft es wie geschmiert..alle details auf Hi aa +af auf 8fach


----------



## Monkeyrama (8. Oktober 2008)

Nein ich fühle mich nicht betrogen.
Viele hier verstehen garnicht den Begriff der Mindestanforderungen.
Mindestanforderungen bedeutet das dies die Anforderungen für das Spiel sind um es zu starten und nicht um es ruckelfrei auf niedrigsten details spielen zu können.


----------



## jörgk (8. Oktober 2008)

@te ,

wenn ich soviel zeit in solch einen schwachsinn investieren könnte wie du , dann würde ich sogar noch einen drauf setzen und würde einen musterprozess führen.

wirst du unser erlöser sein, der die komplette spielewelt auf den kopf stellt und alles besser macht....... ? wirst du durchsetzen, das spiele erst geld kosten dürfen wenn sie länfgere zeit auf den markt sind und alles perfekt läuft? 

ich plediere dafür, dass du das für uns angehst. du bist echt der richtige dafür !

man kein mensch weiss woher die probs kommen und du kommst mit solch einem mist. frag mal leute die das spiel mit 2,66ghz und einem kleinem riegel von 1gb ram ohne grössere probs spielen, ob die auch so denken wie du.  hauptsache irgend welchen schwachsinn in den raum stellen ohne überhaupt die geringste ahnung von irgend was zu haben bzw. zu wissen wo das problem überhaupt liegt !

ich bin echt mal gespannt, was du in ein paar wochen sagst, wenn die leute die auch noch so schlechte kisten haben und so eben über den minimal anforderungen liegen ohne probs spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   auf den tag freue ich mich echt schon ! 

und glaubs mir der tag ist nicht mehr weit, aber wie ich dich einschätze-->wirst dann hier ganz schnell nen neuen acc haben und weiter fleissig müll posten-->oder??


----------



## shokras (8. Oktober 2008)

vll solltest du nur mal das game an deine rechenleistung anpassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und nciht AA 16x und den ganzen kram nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nemesoth (8. Oktober 2008)

shokras schrieb:


> vll solltest du nur mal das game an deine rechenleistung anpassen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




So wird es wohl sein!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Leute ich klagt auf einem SEHR hohen niveau. Richtig gelaggt hat es beim headupstart. Da bin ich nicht gerne in Bgs gegangen weil es nur am laggen war. Beim release war die Dia show vorbei. Was ich für nen Rechner habe. P4 3GhZ, 2 Gb RAM (400Hz), Radeon X1950 Pro 256 MB.
Die Grafikeinstellung ist auf Bildfrequenz eingestellt. Lags kommen seltenst vor und wenn dann in Städten für ca. 10-20Sek. Das war es aber auch schon. 
Wenn das Spiel FLÜSSIg und ich meine flüssig (auch wenn sich da 40 Leute im Bild tummeln) auf meinem gammel Rechner läuft dann stimmt was mit eurem Kisten nicht. HD aufräumen, defragmentieren, TuneUp Utilities mal durchfegen lassen. Die Probleme liegen wahrscheinlich an eurern Rechnern evtl an eurem Ping. Ihr rennt hin und schreit Betrug, Betrug weil ihr zu faul oder zu ..... ach egal, seid um die Kiste flott zu kriegen. 

Was kommt als nächstes? Ihr schleppt den Hersteller vor Gericht weil sich ein Schreibfehler auf der Rückseite der Spielverpackung eigeschlichen hat?!

Leider ist die Denkweise vieler Menschen...wenn was nicht in Ordnung ist muss einfach jemand anderes Schuld dran sein.  "VERBRENNT IHN!"


----------



## SirDamatadore (8. Oktober 2008)

Monkeyrama schrieb:


> Nein ich fühle mich nicht betrogen.
> Viele hier verstehen garnicht den Begriff der Mindestanforderungen.
> Mindestanforderungen bedeutet das dies die Anforderungen für das Spiel sind um es zu starten und nicht um es ruckelfrei auf niedrigsten details spielen zu können.



Die Mindestanforderungen beschreiben eine Anforderung damit eine Software FEHLERFREI läuft.

Fehlerfrei heisst nicht starten, fehlefrei heisst Funktionieren ohne Fehler bzw in einem vertretbaren Maß an Fehler.
100% der Käufer kaufen ein Game um es zu spielen und nicht um es nur zu starten.

Wenn du schon bei anderen abschreibst, dann solltest du auch das schreiben, was diese Leute noch dazu geschrieben haben. So wie du es beschreibst könnte man auf die Idee kommen, du versuchst eine ganz neue Bedeutung für ein Wort zu finden.


----------



## Crash_hunter (8. Oktober 2008)

ich will ja nix sagen, aber eine inner stimme zwingt mich dazu: mein pc erfühlt die min. anforderungen nicht oder wenigstens nur ganz knapp... ich fühl mich verarscht, das spiel läuft trotzdem einigermaßen gut. ja hier ein lag und ich brauch 10 minuten bis ich spielen kann aber hey wenn juckts^^ chill ma.


----------

